# What are you chillin' to...?  (12th Edition)



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 11, 2007)

Post here what you a listening to.

*Spearhead* - Everyone Deserves Music

Everyone deserves music, sweet music
Everyone deserves music, sweet music
Even our worst enemies Lord, they deserves music, music
Even the quiet ones in our family, they deserve music

Ginny's home life wouldn't stabilize
At the age of 15 learned to drink and drive
No one ever could seem to empathize
Makin' babies in the back seat on tranquilizers
Papa never was much a rolling stone see
He just like to sit and drink alone
Mama always tried to do the best she could
She would work all day and then come home to cook but,
We all vain, we all strange
We all drained, we all love to just complain.
But nobody wants to seem to get along, ya see
We got shame, we got pain
We got blame, we all a little bit insane
So that's why I sing this song ya know because


----------



## Saosin (Feb 11, 2007)

*Porcupine Tree* - _Buying New Soul_


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 11, 2007)

38th Parallel - _Blue Horizon_


----------



## Sid (Feb 11, 2007)

*Milosh *- My Life

lush <3


----------



## spinstate (Feb 11, 2007)

Therion - Tuna 1613: Momentum Excitation

Therion <3


----------



## Mojo (Feb 11, 2007)

Cupid's Chokehold - *Gym Class Heroes*


----------



## Slips (Feb 11, 2007)

Dunno the song its just on shuffle on a hunter x hunter ost at the moment


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 11, 2007)

*Kubus & Bang Bang* - King

Thanks, Sid!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 11, 2007)

whirlwind heat *green*
_scrub down all that nasty scum
starch foams up from burning vaults
don't say no
alas i slash with random flow
dumpster slut you shot your luck
close that case and clean your face
trace back farms can blame your arms
shakem clowns and ups and downs
bums and chumps shake your tongue
you've got cans of pure luck
take that number
last fake chance to hump that rump
take it now and run cramped up_


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 12, 2007)

Rount Table, "Let Me Be With You"


----------



## Saosin (Feb 12, 2007)

*Placebo* -_ Nancy Boy_


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 12, 2007)

^Placebo ftw especially live

Urbanus - Kodazuur


----------



## poona (Feb 12, 2007)

Cacophony - The Ninja

The singer is crap though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 12, 2007)

Corinne Bailey Rae *" Like A Star "*


----------



## Tonza (Feb 12, 2007)

*Ayreon - Day Eight: School*
_
[Pride] You've got to prove you are not like the rest
[Reason] There's no need if you know you're the best
[Pride] That's not enough, let the other kids know
[Reason] What's the use, go with the flow

[Pride] Be a man, give into hate
[Reason] You better learn to communicate
[Pride] Better to learn to protect yourself
[Reason] That's not the way to get out of this hell

[Pride] See that kid, watch the smile on his face
[Reason] He's just like you, feeling out of place
[Pride] Well I don't care, let's show him who's boss
[Reason] That's not the way to get your message across

[Pride] Be a man, give into hate
[Reason] You better learn to communicate
[Pride] Better to learn to protect yourself
[Reason] That's not the way to get out of this hell

[Passion] Don't rack your brain, let it all go
Savour the moment and feel your blood flow_


----------



## jkingler (Feb 12, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix - 1983. I fucking love this song, seriously.

"And they also said it's impossible
for a man to live and breathe under water--
forever was a main complaint"

<3

And before that I was spinning Machine Gun, from Band of Gypsys. Fucking epic.


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 12, 2007)

*UVERworld* - _Shamrock_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 12, 2007)

David Bowie - Lets Dance


----------



## Liengod (Feb 12, 2007)

*Bright Eyes* - The Night Before Christmas


----------



## Mojo (Feb 12, 2007)

I Hate You - *Silverstein*


----------



## Saosin (Feb 12, 2007)

*The Butterfly Effect* - _Beautiful Mine_

Where will you be in the dark
Oh, you're never fine
What will you see if you don't look
They're never mine
Never mine
_Never mine..._


----------



## Ryuu_Haruko (Feb 13, 2007)

*RHCP*

Snow (hey oh) 
calms my nerves eveytime 
or whatever


----------



## Spike (Feb 13, 2007)

*Tonedeff* - _Porcelain_


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2007)

_Me against the World_ - Simple plan


----------



## Liengod (Feb 13, 2007)

*Maximo Park* - The Night I Lost My Head

@Spike
Tonedeff is fucking amazing.


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 13, 2007)

*Kazami* - _Beautiful_ (Samurai Champloo OST)


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 13, 2007)

*Sisters of Mercy* - _Cry Little Sister_

I woke up today, and I had this serious urge to hear this song.


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 13, 2007)

Rob Dougan - Furious Angels

My favorite song EVER


----------



## Ziltoid (Feb 13, 2007)

Strapping Young Lad - Info Dump


----------



## Liengod (Feb 13, 2007)

*Sportfreunde Stiller* - Independent


----------



## master bruce (Feb 13, 2007)

Linkin park
limp bizkit (every now and then)
T.I.
Jay-Z
U2
and any new artist that comes along with a pretty descent sound to them.

Got a crush on nicole from the pcd.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 13, 2007)

*PeterLicht* - Wettenspannen


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Feb 13, 2007)

*Cyne - Paradise*

Holy shit! The production in this is class.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Feb 13, 2007)

Mohammed Rafi - Jaan Pehechaan ho


----------



## Liengod (Feb 13, 2007)

*Sage Francis* - Jah, Didn't Kill Johnny


----------



## Insomnia (Feb 13, 2007)

*The Mars Volta* - _Take The Veil Cerpin Taxt_


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 14, 2007)

ted leo & the pharmacists - the angels' share


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 14, 2007)

*Why Should the Fire Die? - Nickel Creek*


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 14, 2007)

Hearts Grow, "Yura Yura"


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 14, 2007)

*Dir En Grey* - _Obscure_


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2007)

UVERworld - Colors of the Heart


----------



## shuinz (Feb 14, 2007)

Taste your stuff- mflo ft bennie k


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2007)

Jeff Buckley-So real


----------



## Spike (Feb 14, 2007)

*Time Machine* - _The assembly line_


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Feb 14, 2007)

*Darkraver and Gizmo* _Live at Club Fresh (Fresh FM)_


----------



## Sakura (Feb 14, 2007)

*Delta Goodram* - Lost Without You


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 14, 2007)

*Mary J Blige ft. Ludacris* - _Runaway Love_


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*The Back Horn* - (The Song Title Won't Show UP)


----------



## Dave (Feb 14, 2007)

*october fall* - keep it comin


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*Bloc Party* - Blue Light


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2007)

Muse - Feeling Good


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*Death Cab for Cutie* - Song for Kelly Huckaby


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2007)

^love death cab, love marchiiiiiing bands of manhatten

but i'm still going back to my muse kk 

Muse - time is running out


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

I do enjoy me some Muse as well. 

*The Strokes* - Last Nite


----------



## Thrift (Feb 14, 2007)

Scary Kids Scaring Kids, Empty Glasses.


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 14, 2007)

Elvis Presley - Are you lonesome tonight

It's a lonesome valentine indeed


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*We Are Scientists* - It's a Hit


----------



## Shino (Feb 14, 2007)

*Alkaline Trio*- _This Could Be Love_

good mourning was a good album...crimson not so much...


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*Iron & Wine* - Such Great Heights (Cover)


----------



## Shino (Feb 14, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> *Iron & Wine* - Such Great Heights (Cover)



I thought Iron & Wine was the original version and the Postal Service covered them??  hm, guess i was wrong

*The Receiving End of Sirens*- _Broadcast Quality_


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

Shino said:


> I thought Iron & Wine was the original version and the Postal Service covered them??  hm, guess i was wrong
> 
> *The Receiving End of Sirens*- _Broadcast Quality_



Nope, he covered the song.

_"His (Iron & Wine) cover of "Such Great Heights" by The Postal Service was featured in an advertisement for M&M's, in the 2004 film Garden State and its popular soundtrack, and in 2006 in an Ask.com advertisement. Beam also recorded the song "The Trapeze Swinger" for the film In Good Company in 2004."_

*Maximo Park* - Once, A Glimpse


----------



## Shino (Feb 14, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> Nope, he covered the song.
> 
> _"His (Iron & Wine) cover of "Such Great Heights" by The Postal Service was featured in an advertisement for M&M's, in the 2004 film Garden State and its popular soundtrack, and in 2006 in an Ask.com advertisement. Beam also recorded the song "The Trapeze Swinger" for the film In Good Company in 2004."_
> 
> *Maximo Park* - Once, A Glimpse



oh..heh  

well i guess you learn somethin everyday.  great song either way (both versions)

*Pixies*- _Gigantic_


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 14, 2007)

*Dive Into The City* - Steve Rhyner


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

Shino said:


> oh..heh
> 
> well i guess you learn somethin everyday.  great song either way (both versions)
> 
> *Pixies*- _Gigantic_



Agreed. 
I'm more fond of the Postal Service version though.

*Wolf Parade* - Dear Sons and Daughters of Hungry Ghosts


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2007)

Shino said:


> *Alkaline Trio*- _This Could Be Love_
> 
> good mourning was a good album...crimson not so much...



i liked time to waste from their crimson album o.O haven't heard good mourning but i'll try o.O

anyway when worlds collide- powerman5000 *lol*


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*Sigur Rós* - Popplagid


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2007)

*Coldplay*-_A Rush Of B-Sides To Your Head_


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 14, 2007)

*Weezer* - _The Sweater Song_


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

Jiraiya'sGirl83 said:


> *Weezer* - _The Sweater Song_



I fucking love the Blue Album.
*Maximo Park* - Signal & Sign


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 14, 2007)

The Mars Volta - Cygnus...Vismund Cygnus


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*Editors* - Bullets


----------



## Shino (Feb 14, 2007)

Cava said:


> i liked time to waste from their crimson album o.O haven't heard good mourning but i'll try o.O
> 
> anyway when worlds collide- powerman5000 *lol*



oh dont get me wrong, i dont mean the whole album is _bad_, just meant that i personally liked good mourning better.  crimson has a couple of good tracks including Time to Waste, but overall, i liked good mourning as a whole.

*The Dear Hunter*- _City Escape_

^ genius.  love his music.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*Mars Volta* - Eriatarka


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 14, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> *Mars Volta* - Eriatarka


:amazed 

The Mars Volta - Cicatriz


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 14, 2007)

I love the fact that Atomsk has Paul Smith/Maximo Park lovin' going on in both sig and avatar. I love that man and I love that band.

Jamie T - Salvador


----------



## Shino (Feb 14, 2007)

Fellow Mars Volta fans!!!   

still think Take the Veil Cerpin Taxt is their greatest song...imo

*Bloc Party*- _Hunting for Witches_


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I love the fact that Atomsk has Paul Smith/Maximo Park lovin' going on in both sig and avatar. I love that man and I love that band.
> 
> Jamie T - Salvador



Paul Smith is the man. His stage presence is epic.

*We Are Scientists* - Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 14, 2007)

I can never keep my eyes off Paul when he's onstage, Lucas too.

I went to see Bloc Party earlier, last time I saw them was two years ago.

We Are Scientists! HELL YES!

* The Spinto Band - Brown Boxes*

Everyone should love The Spinto Band.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*DFA1979* - My Love Is Shared


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 14, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - _Complication_


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*FFVI* - Decisive Battle (Piano)


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 14, 2007)

Flow, "Stay Gold"


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*FFV* - Battle with Gilgamesh


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 14, 2007)

Consign to Oblivion - Epica

Not exactly music to chill to though.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 14, 2007)

*The Gladiator OST* - _Am I Not Merciful_

Great stuff! Yay for classical/epic music.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*Interpol* - Slow Hands


----------



## Kameil (Feb 14, 2007)

*Tupac-*Do for love


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*DFA1979* - Black History Month *[*Sammy Danger Remix*]*


----------



## Mojo (Feb 14, 2007)

Antidote for Irony - *So They Say*


----------



## mechaBD (Feb 14, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks - Animal Rap


----------



## Okage (Feb 14, 2007)

Cradle of Filth - "hallowed by the name" " nymphetamine" a lot of others too
KoRn - All of their songs kick ass
Alice n chains - the essentials album
Three days grace - "One-X" there other albums kick ass too
The Fray - how to save a life
Pantera - all of their songs kicks ass
I like classic stuff too like black sabbath, AC/DC, led zeppelin, and many more.


----------



## Shino (Feb 14, 2007)

Atomsk i gotta say, you have awesome taste in music.  Youre the only other person ive seen on this forum that listens to DFA1979.  

*Jamie T*- _Operation_


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

*Sufjan Stevens* - Decatur, or, Round of Applause for Your Step Mother!


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2007)

Prince-I would die 4 u.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 15, 2007)

*Silverstein* - My Heroine


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2007)

Earth,wind and fire-September


----------



## Liengod (Feb 15, 2007)

*The Postal Service* - Such Great Heights


----------



## Sakura (Feb 15, 2007)

^ ONE OF MY FAVORITE SONGS. <3

*Boa* - Be the One


----------



## Cava (Feb 15, 2007)

dreamtheater- i walk beside you


----------



## c_wong428 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Jack The Ripper* ~ Link Wray


----------



## Sakura (Feb 15, 2007)

*P!ATD* - Camisado


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2007)

*Younha* - Houki Boshi


----------



## c_wong428 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Spitfire (Future Funk Squad's "Dogfight" Remix)* ~ Prodigy


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2007)

It >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anything else out of Japan


----------



## Cava (Feb 15, 2007)

Muse- feeling good


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Tum Tum* - Caprice Musik


----------



## c_wong428 (Feb 15, 2007)

*A Well Respected Man* ~ The Kinks


Kinks=awesome.


----------



## Cava (Feb 15, 2007)

Aphasia- house of cards(god i feel so emo zz)


----------



## Crowe (Feb 15, 2007)

*K'naan - In The Beginning * <3


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 15, 2007)

The Cribs - Hello? Oh...


----------



## c_wong428 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Call me What You Like* - Puffy AmiYumi


----------



## olaf (Feb 15, 2007)

*Bloc Party* - _The Prayer_


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 15, 2007)

Stratovarius - Kill the King (Rainbow cover)


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2007)

Stadium Arcadium-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Liengod (Feb 15, 2007)

Sakura said:


> ^ ONE OF MY FAVORITE SONGS. <3
> 
> *Boa* - Be the One



I love me some Postal Service. 

*The Decemberists* - July, July!


----------



## Shino (Feb 15, 2007)

*The Stiletto Formal*- _The Fall of Ambrose Bierce_


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2007)

When you were young-The Killers...Meh


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 15, 2007)

Dream Theater - Through her eyes (DBZ history of Trunks soundtrack)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 15, 2007)

*Tia -* _Ryuusei (Naruto 6th ending)_


----------



## Liengod (Feb 15, 2007)

*The Postal Service* - The District Sleeps Alone Tonight


----------



## Saosin (Feb 15, 2007)

*Placebo* - _Spite & Malice_


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2007)

*Yui* - Rolling Star


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 15, 2007)

Still can't stop listening to anything Mark Lanegan has touched.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 15, 2007)

*Virginia Jetzt!* - Weiterziehen


----------



## Dhaos (Feb 15, 2007)

John Cafferty - Heart's on fire


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 15, 2007)

joanna newsom - ys


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 16, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake* - _Chop Me Up_


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 16, 2007)

modest mouse - we were dead before the ship even sank


:]


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 16, 2007)

Mystery Jets - Alas Agnes


----------



## c_wong428 (Feb 16, 2007)

_Mind Fields_  Prodigy


----------



## olaf (Feb 16, 2007)

*Klaxons* - _Golden Skans_


----------



## Cava (Feb 16, 2007)

system of a down - chop suey


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 16, 2007)

Oneiros said:


> *Klaxons* - _Golden Skans_



Nice. ; D

The Grates - 19-20-20


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 16, 2007)

Shuggie Otis - Strawbery Letter 23!

good stuff I pimped the album a while back


----------



## Joshy ♥ (Feb 16, 2007)

Enter Shikari - Anything Can Happen In The Next Half Hour

Very good stuff n___n;


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 16, 2007)

*Yura Yura -* _Hearts Grow_


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 16, 2007)

the velvet underground - foggy notion


----------



## Liengod (Feb 16, 2007)

*Maritime - 07* - A Night Like This


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 16, 2007)

Penicillin, "Romance"


----------



## Joshy ♥ (Feb 16, 2007)

Enter Shikari - Sorry You're Not A Winner

My avatar and listening habit should give something away here..:x


----------



## isanon (Feb 16, 2007)

RAZA DE ODIO - Malafama

dont aske cause i dont know


----------



## Saosin (Feb 16, 2007)

*Dredg* - _Triangle_


_We're born into silence and let it all be
Lift your anchor and just float away_


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 16, 2007)

Nightside of Eden - Therion

the way the topic title is worded kinda throws me off though, I just don't chill to music. I either listen intently or just rock the hell out. Chilling... meh, I just don't chill ^_^;


----------



## Mojo (Feb 16, 2007)

*Number One Gun* - We Are


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 16, 2007)

Meshuggah - Glints Collide


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 17, 2007)

*Molotov* - Here We Kum


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 17, 2007)

Summer from The Four Seasons - Vivaldi


----------



## isanon (Feb 17, 2007)

Kalmah - Heroes To Us


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Feb 17, 2007)

*Wu-Tang Clan - C.R.E.A.M.*


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Feb 17, 2007)

*Typecast-Laguna - Will You Ever Learn*


_Will You Ever Learn
Typecast

So what's the point in all of this?
When you will never change
The days have passed, the weather's changed
Should i be sorry? could i be sorry?

I did it all, all for you
Hoping you would see
Your ayes are dull, your hands are clenched
Are we ready? are we ready?

But you, you think about yourself
Only but youself
But what about...

Un-lonely nights
Romantic moments
The love, the love
What about them?
Throw it all away

You know me well, you know it's wrong
Then what is it feel?
You hide behind those perfect smiles
It won't fool me, cause you already did

I did it all, all for you
Hoping you would see
Your ayes are dull, your hands are clenched
Are we ready? are we ready?

But you, you think about yourself
Only but youself
But what about...

Un-lonely nights
Romantic moments
The love, the love
What about them?
Throw it all away

The perfect dates
The sweetest kisses
The love, the love
What about them?
Throw it all away

So what's the point in all of this?
When you will never change
The days have passed, the weather's changed
Should i be sorry? could i be sorry?_


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 17, 2007)

Okino Shuntaro - A Rising Tide (gunXsword ending theme => this entire OST rules)


----------



## isanon (Feb 17, 2007)

hammerfall - Howlin' With The 'Pac

<- has a hammerfall dicography marathon at the moment 84 songs


----------



## Mojo (Feb 17, 2007)

Bleed For You - *Hidden in Plain View*


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2007)

So real-Jeff Buckley


----------



## Saosin (Feb 17, 2007)

Thousand Foot Krutch - Phenomenon

*Down!* Here comes the _sound_, everyone _pound_ your feet to this phenomenon
*Now!* Let's make it _loud_, let's show 'em all _how_ you move to this phenomenon
*Roll!* Open your _soul_, maybe lose _control_ inside of this phenomenon
*Just let your self go!* And let everyone _know_ you move to this phenomenon


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 17, 2007)

*Hurt - *_NiN_


----------



## Sakura (Feb 17, 2007)

*Sugarcult* - _Back to California_


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 17, 2007)

*Mr. Lif* - Status


----------



## Saosin (Feb 17, 2007)

*Foo Fighters* - _In Your Honor_

Can you hear me
Hear me screamin'
Breaking in the muted sky
This thunder heart
Like bombs beating
Echoing a thousand miles

Mine is yours and yours is mine
There is no divide
In your honor
I would die tonight


*♥*


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 17, 2007)

*Avril Laveign* (or however u spell it) - I'm With You


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 17, 2007)

Destiny - Stratovarius


----------



## Joshy ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

Lunatic High - See You In Surgery

..Just supporting my local music scene <3..


----------



## Mojo (Feb 17, 2007)

My Heart Bleeds No More - *Silverstein*


----------



## Crowe (Feb 17, 2007)

*J Dilla - Time: The Donut of the Heart*


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 17, 2007)

FLOW, "GO!" (Fighting Dreamers)


----------



## mechaBD (Feb 17, 2007)

Necro - Your fucking head split


----------



## olaf (Feb 17, 2007)

*Yoko Ono* - _Everyman Everywoman (with Blow Up)_


----------



## Love (Feb 17, 2007)

*Rise Against*-Blood To Bleed


----------



## Saosin (Feb 17, 2007)

*dredg* - _Jamais Vu_

I looked to the ground 
Was pleased with what I found 
Gotta reappear up here 
It's where I'll always be 
In the universe city 
I've bound, I've bound all my problems 
I'm gone, I'm gone finally solved this


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2007)

*King Krab Battle - Estradasphere*


----------



## Mojo (Feb 17, 2007)

People Are Strange - *The Doors*


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 18, 2007)

Black Sabbath - N.I.B.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2007)

Gimme The Loot-The Notorious B.I.G


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 18, 2007)

Pig Destroyer - GraveDancer


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 18, 2007)

Neyo - Because Of You


----------



## Yups (Feb 18, 2007)

Cascada_I can't stop the Rain


----------



## Amelie (Feb 18, 2007)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - If you want me to stay


----------



## Joshy ♥ (Feb 18, 2007)

403 - Southern Cross

Amazing power metal from Japan, if you've seen the Nightmareland flashes, you've heard of 403.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 18, 2007)

*Sweetbox - *_Don't Push Me_


----------



## mechaBD (Feb 18, 2007)

Necro - Inspecta Gadget


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 18, 2007)

Mirai, "Open Up Your Mind"


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Live for Real* (K's Choice)


----------



## Saosin (Feb 18, 2007)

*Glasseater* - _Everything Is Beautiful_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 18, 2007)

*Nami Tamaki -*_ Destiny_


----------



## Rise Against713 (Feb 18, 2007)

_Welcome to Paradise_ ~ Green Day


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Feb 18, 2007)

_Tech-HouseBase UMP3 CD 006_


----------



## Mojo (Feb 18, 2007)

Wish I Could Forget You  - *Silverstein*


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 18, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake* - What Goes Around Comes Around


----------



## mechaBD (Feb 18, 2007)

Cypress Hill - Hits from the bong


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 18, 2007)

*Portishead* - _Glory Box_


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 19, 2007)

Pig Destroyer - Restraining Order blues


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 19, 2007)

Piano Concerto No. 23 - Mozart

Amazing piece. *adds to favorite list of songs*


----------



## FallenNin (Feb 19, 2007)

*Iced Earth* - _My Own Savior_


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 19, 2007)

Rise Against713 said:


> _Welcome to Paradise_ ~ Green Day


 Good song..


_You Got Another Thing Comin'_ - Judas Priest


----------



## Suikka (Feb 19, 2007)

*Daisuke Asakura* - Rose Line


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 19, 2007)

Oranges & Lemons, "Raspberry Heaven"


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

My Doorbell-The white stripes


----------



## Angelus (Feb 19, 2007)

*Tenacious D - Tribute*


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

Kashmir-Led Zeppelin


----------



## FallenNin (Feb 19, 2007)

*Dream Theater* - _Endless Sacrifice_


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

Be Yourself-Audioslave


----------



## FallenNin (Feb 19, 2007)

*Symphony X* - _Evolution_


----------



## olaf (Feb 19, 2007)

*Ratatat* - _Germany To Germany_


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

Learn to Fly-Foo Fighters


----------



## Shino (Feb 19, 2007)

my ipod broke  

i must resort to purevolume!

*The Dear Hunter*- _City Escape_

again i know...its just plain awesome.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 19, 2007)

*Suga Shikao* - Sorosoro Ikanakucha

This is one of my current obsessions.


----------



## FallenNin (Feb 19, 2007)

*Dream Theater* - _A Change of Seasons_


----------



## olaf (Feb 19, 2007)

*Ratatat* -_ Classics_ *LP*


----------



## Mindfuck (Feb 19, 2007)

I've recently fallen in love with Antipop Consortium - Nude Paper. I'll pimp it soon.


----------



## FallenNin (Feb 19, 2007)

*Iced Earth* - _Dante's Inferno_


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 19, 2007)

*Baby Seat - The Bare Naked Ladies*

They have taken an interesting turn with their sound, and it sounds like a maturation of both ideals and sound.

I have to highly recommend giving The Bare Naked Ladies...Are Me a good solid spin.


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 19, 2007)

*Pure Intuition - Shakira*

I love Shakira. I can relate to most of her lyrics ... all except Hips Don't Lie. O_o;


----------



## Insomnia (Feb 19, 2007)

March Into The Sea - *Modest Mouse*

Wow. Just wow, these guys are awesome.


----------



## Mindfuck (Feb 19, 2007)

Boogie Down Productions - *Love's Gonna Get'cha *(Material Love). It's too great.


----------



## olaf (Feb 19, 2007)

Oneiros said:
			
		

> *Ratatat* -_ Classics_ *LP*


spinning it again


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 19, 2007)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "Compass"


----------



## Darthkyubi13 (Feb 19, 2007)

we-from the bleach squad 11 beat cd


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 19, 2007)

*Goldfrapp* - _Strict Machine_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 19, 2007)

*Lenny Kravitz -* _If I Could Fall In Love_


----------



## Naruto's ♥ Lullaby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Evanescence* Going Under


----------



## mechaBD (Feb 19, 2007)

Cypress Hill - How I could just kill a man


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 19, 2007)

*M-Flo loves Melody ft. Ryohei* - _Miss You_


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 19, 2007)

*Somewhere Around Nothing -* _Apocalyptica_


----------



## Naruto's ♥ Lullaby (Feb 19, 2007)

Imaginary-Evanescence


----------



## byooki (Feb 19, 2007)

Epic45 - Against The Pull Of Autumn


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 19, 2007)

*Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers* - _Refugee_


----------



## FallenNin (Feb 20, 2007)

Beast and the Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Beau Logan (Feb 20, 2007)

*Here It Goes Again* - OK Go


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 20, 2007)

Sodom - Cannon Fodder


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 20, 2007)

Analog Fish, "Speed"


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2007)

Dynamite-Jamiroquai


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 20, 2007)

*Iron and Wine* - _Sea and the Rhythm_


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't stop me now-Queen


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 20, 2007)

Chicken Head- Project Pat f/ La Chat.

LMAO!!!


Who Shot Ya remix- LL Cool J, Keith Murray and others.


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 20, 2007)

What They Do - The Roots


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 20, 2007)

Mack Maine ft. Lil Wayne and Raw Dizzy- Ride Wit The Mak


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 20, 2007)

"J*e*st bought a Cadill*e*c"


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 20, 2007)

*Ryohei* - _You Said..._


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 20, 2007)

My Downfall - Biggie


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 20, 2007)

*Gackt* - Todokanai Ai to Shitteita no ni Osae Kirezu ni Aishitsuzuketa


----------



## ?straat? (Feb 20, 2007)

*Metallica* - _Sad But True_


----------



## c_wong428 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Firestarter* -Prodigy


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 20, 2007)

*Gackt* -Mizérable


----------



## c_wong428 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Rock'n'Roll Can Save The World* -Electric Eel Shock


----------



## Ziltoid (Feb 20, 2007)

let there be rock-*The Hard Ons*


----------



## FallenNin (Feb 20, 2007)

Pillar of Serpents - Trivium


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2007)

Killing in the name of-Rage against the Machine


----------



## olaf (Feb 20, 2007)

Oneiros said:
			
		

> Ratatat - Classics LP


again


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 20, 2007)

I Do - Ilaria Graziano


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 20, 2007)

Flogging Molly - Kiss My Irish Ass


----------



## Tonza (Feb 20, 2007)

*Riverside - Second Life Syndrome*

amazing


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 20, 2007)

Throw Some D's Remix ~ Rich Boy Feat Rich Ross, The Game, Lil Wayne and Juleze Santana


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2007)

Can't stop-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 20, 2007)

Takuro Yoshida, "Jun"


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Feb 20, 2007)

_Elektro House Mix 26.01.2006_


----------



## A.P. (Feb 20, 2007)

Nightfall-Blind Guardian 
May it be-Enya


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 20, 2007)

*Radiohead* - _Karma Police_


----------



## olaf (Feb 20, 2007)

*Ratatat* - _Wildcat_


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 20, 2007)

*Minmi* - _Shiki No Uta_


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 20, 2007)

*Primus* - _My Name Is Mud_
huzah!


----------



## Liengod (Feb 20, 2007)

*Maximo Park* - Postcard of a Painting


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 20, 2007)

Drunk Irishmen ? Whiskey In The Jar


----------



## Saosin (Feb 20, 2007)

*Our Lady Peace* - _Clumsy_

watching you drown
watching you scream
quiet or loud...


----------



## Ash (Feb 20, 2007)

P!nk- I'm Not Dead album


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2007)

Stone Sour - Bother


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 20, 2007)

Piano Concerto No. 23 - Mozart


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 20, 2007)

*Sizzla* - _Thank U Mama_


----------



## Saosin (Feb 20, 2007)

*Blue October* - _X Amount of Words_

you're;
_solar_ // *bipolar* 
*pa*_nic_ *di*_so_*rd*_er_ 
seems _harder_ and _harder_ and _harder_ 
*still* you _*try*_ to _*control*_ it


----------



## mechaBD (Feb 20, 2007)

Bad Brains - Riot Squad


----------



## less (Feb 20, 2007)

Damn, that tune is heroin. Just like most Max?mo's songs, it starts out mildly unimpressive, and then grows like a bitch until you're listening to it like five times a day at least.


----------



## Znith (Feb 21, 2007)

Brothers - Dieci Cento Mille


----------



## byooki (Feb 21, 2007)

*Grace Cathedral Park* - In The Evening of Regret

my god
words cant describe how beautiful this album is
safgagfhfg


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 21, 2007)

Meshuggah - New Millinium Cyanide Christ


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 21, 2007)

Akeboshi, "Yellow Moon" (DJ Amaya 2006 Hitsuzen Remix)


----------



## mechaBD (Feb 21, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks - On the eve of war


----------



## Crowe (Feb 21, 2007)

^ <3

*Aceyalone & RJD2 - Supahero* <3 the beat.



> [Aceyalone]
> I want to love you, cause that's my duty
> It's not your booty, it's not your beauty
> You're not just a cutie you make me whole
> ...


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 21, 2007)

*Nelly *- _Ride With Me_


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Feb 21, 2007)

*Nazgûl *- _De Expugnatione Elfmuth_ (album)

best
black
metal
EVER
(imo)


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Feb 21, 2007)

*King Tubby* - Dubbing It Right

 King Tubby


----------



## Cava (Feb 21, 2007)

chris daughtry- its not over


----------



## olaf (Feb 21, 2007)

the new *Air* album (forgot the name)


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Feb 21, 2007)

*GZA - Shadowboxin'*


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 21, 2007)

*New Order* - _Confusion [Pump Panel Reconstruction Mix], aka Blade I Techno theme_


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 21, 2007)

FLOW, "Stay Gold"


----------



## Joshy ♥ (Feb 21, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada - Who Speaks Spanish, Colon Quesadilla


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Feb 21, 2007)

*Nobuo Uematsu* - _Suteki Da Ne_

most
beautiful
love
song
EVER
(imo)


----------



## Mojo (Feb 21, 2007)

I Shall Believe - *Sheryl Crow *


----------



## Saosin (Feb 21, 2007)

*Jedi Mind Tricks* - _Blood Runs Cold_


----------



## olaf (Feb 21, 2007)

*The Beatles* - _The White Album_


----------



## Hardjacket (Feb 21, 2007)

Starfaddu - Let it out...awesome song


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 21, 2007)

*MINMI* - _Are You Ready *Remix_


----------



## Saosin (Feb 21, 2007)

*Snow Patrol* - _Somewhere a Clock is Ticking_

In slow motion, the blast is beautiful


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 21, 2007)

*Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet*


----------



## blueradio (Feb 21, 2007)

*Say Hi To Your Mom*-_But She Beat My High Score_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 21, 2007)

Flogging Molly - Devil's Dance Floor


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 21, 2007)

_discovery channel __- Bloodhound Gang_


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 21, 2007)

Girlfriend - *Avril Lavigne*


----------



## Saosin (Feb 21, 2007)

*Blue October* - _Calling You_


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 21, 2007)

*UVERworld* - _Chance_


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 22, 2007)

TM Revolution, "Heart of Sword"


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 22, 2007)

Why is that - 3X Dope


----------



## c_wong428 (Feb 22, 2007)

Rei said:


> _discovery channel __- Bloodhound Gang_




Awwww hell yeah!!!!!


*Japanese Meets China In USA* ~ Electric Eel Shock


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2007)

*Missy Elliot *- _Wake Up _ *(RATATAT remix)*


----------



## byooki (Feb 22, 2007)

*God is an Astronaut* - Coda

The End of the Beginning 
my my, what an album


----------



## Saosin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Porcupine Tree* - _Buying New Soul_

I still wave at the dots on the shore
And I still beat my head against the door
I still rage and wage my little war
I'm a shade and easy to ignore

*♥*


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 22, 2007)

*Loser* - _Beck_


----------



## Mojo (Feb 22, 2007)

I Want You to Want Me - *Cheap Trick*


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2007)

*The Knife* - _We Share Our Mother's Health_ *(Ratatat Remix)*


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 22, 2007)

*You're Pretty* - _Slowly I Go Walking_


----------



## Insomnia (Feb 22, 2007)

*Porcupine Tree* - _Blackest Eyes_


----------



## Sakura (Feb 22, 2007)

*Psapp* - Chapter


----------



## Saosin (Feb 22, 2007)

*A Perfect Circle* - _People Are People_


----------



## b0rt (Feb 22, 2007)

*Stone Sour* - Monolith


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 22, 2007)

Vertical Horizon - _Shackled_


----------



## Sakura (Feb 22, 2007)

*Jimmy Eat World* - Work


----------



## b0rt (Feb 22, 2007)

*Stone Sour* - Bother


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 23, 2007)

L'arc~en~Ciel, "Ready Steady Go" (DJ Amaya 2006 Hitsuzen Club Edit)


----------



## Sakura (Feb 23, 2007)

*Jem* - Save Me


----------



## spinstate (Feb 23, 2007)

*Depth Charge - Devin Townsend*

Hevy Devy yeah!


----------



## Tonza (Feb 23, 2007)

*The Shins - Australia*
_
Born to multiply, born to gaze into night skies,
All you want’s one more Saturday.
But look here, until then
They’re gonna buy your nice time
So keep your wick in the air and your feet in the fetters
To the day.
You come in doing cartwheels
We all go out by ourselves
And your shape on the dance floor
Will have me thinking such filth and gauge my eyes.
_

such a nice tune


----------



## RatsJump (Feb 23, 2007)

*D-Side* - Invisible

(The original version.)


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 23, 2007)

Leather So Soft - Lil Wayne


----------



## Cava (Feb 23, 2007)

keane- somewhere only we know


----------



## olaf (Feb 23, 2007)

*Gray Album*


----------



## Saosin (Feb 23, 2007)

*Jimmy Eat World* - _Kill_


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 23, 2007)

Nujabes & fat jon, "Hiji Suru Style"


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 23, 2007)

Yusuaki Ide - Reckless Fire   (s-CRY-ed OP or maybe ED)


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 23, 2007)

*Bad moon rising* _- Rasputina_


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Queen Adreena* - _Kitty Collar Tight_


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Amano Tsukiko- *Tsuki*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru *- _Passion_


----------



## Saosin (Feb 23, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Under My Skin_


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 23, 2007)

*all the things she said remix* - _Tatu_


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nas *" Ether "*


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 24, 2007)

*Kelly*- _Let Me Borrow That Top_ 

Hilarious.


----------



## Saosin (Feb 24, 2007)

*Remy Zero* - _Shattered_


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

*Bubba Sparxxx* - _Ms. New Booty remix_

hahahah xD I'm on shuffle. <3


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 24, 2007)

Beat Crusaders, "Tonight, Tonight, Tonight"


----------



## coriander (Feb 24, 2007)

Goodnight & Go - Imogen Heap


----------



## Mojo (Feb 24, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance* - I'm Not Ok (I Promise)


----------



## isanon (Feb 24, 2007)

*Opeth* - Wreath


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Feb 24, 2007)

This may sound a little odd, but I'm chilling to Dido, Enya and Metallica!


----------



## Aizen (Feb 24, 2007)

Hoobastank - The first of me


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 24, 2007)

Keane - We might as well be strangers


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

*Shayne Ward* - _Stand By Me_


----------



## Saosin (Feb 24, 2007)

*The Butterfly Effect* - _Beautiful Mine_


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

*Paramore* - _Pressure_


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 24, 2007)

Say hello to heaven-Temple of the dog


----------



## Saosin (Feb 24, 2007)

*Armor For Sleep* - _The Truth About Heaven_


----------



## Crowe (Feb 24, 2007)

*Bob Dylan - All Along the Watchtower* 
Genius much?


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

I love Bob Dylan. 

*Godspeed* - _Anberlin_


----------



## moon_chalice (Feb 24, 2007)

'Here Is Gone' - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Kanae-chan (Feb 24, 2007)

Right now?

Clear the Area- Imogen Heap.

This stuff is like a dream...its so chiller!

I've been recently listening to the Shipuuden Opening/Closing...Red Jumpsuit Apparatus...what else? Oh. The Used. 

Good Stuff. REALLY Good Stuff.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 24, 2007)

*Bob Dylan - It aint me babe*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 24, 2007)

*SweetBox *- _Vaya con Dios_


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 24, 2007)

I want to be your lover-prince


----------



## Suzie (Feb 24, 2007)

Koha Pusshuhon - Miyavi


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 24, 2007)

Kotani Kinya, "IT'S"


----------



## Saosin (Feb 24, 2007)

*Imogen Heap* - _Closing In_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 24, 2007)

*Idle Hands* by *American Cheeseburger*


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2007)

_Lover, You Should've Come Over_ - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 24, 2007)

So real-Jeff buckley


----------



## moon_chalice (Feb 24, 2007)

'Pieces' - Sum 41
Much luffs to this band. <3


----------



## Mojo (Feb 24, 2007)

*Blink-182 *- Josie


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't stop believing-Journey


----------



## Sangahyando (Feb 24, 2007)

Nami Tamaki-Sanctuary


----------



## moon_chalice (Feb 24, 2007)

'Suigintou No Yoru' - Non-tan-san <3


----------



## Saosin (Feb 25, 2007)

*The Fray* - _Over My Head (Cable Car)_


----------



## olaf (Feb 25, 2007)

*Black Sabbath* - _Iron Man_


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 25, 2007)

Orange Range "Michishirube (A Road Home)"


----------



## Sakura (Feb 25, 2007)

*Alana Grace* - _Black Roses Red_


----------



## Mojo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Godsmack* - Sick of Life


----------



## isanon (Feb 25, 2007)

*Opeth* - Blackwater Park


----------



## Saosin (Feb 25, 2007)

*Minus the Bear* - _Absinthe Party at The Fly Honey Warehouse_


Goddam I'm in love with this song.


----------



## olaf (Feb 25, 2007)

*Mastodon* - _Leviathan_ *LP*


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 25, 2007)

Damien Rice - Amie     "come sit on my wall..."


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 25, 2007)

*Cascada -* _Cant Stop The Rain_


----------



## Love (Feb 25, 2007)

*Rise Against*-Approaching Curve


----------



## isanon (Feb 25, 2007)

*Kiuas *- Reformation (Wrath of the Old Gods)


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2007)

*The Roots - I don't care*

Sky's the limit so you know I'm gonna rise and shine
I gotta do my thing, I'm kinda getting a little tired of all that's hidden
That's the reason I'm a speak my mind, keep from going insane
Now work with it, we in the last innin'
The world keeps spinnin', my peoples steady losin' while the rich keep winnin'
It's like we neva smilin' and the devil steady grinnin'
killin' what we representin'

-----------

Keepin' your head above water, hustlin' to survive
Some people chasin' a dream, others just chasin' a high
Some people blind leading the blind, they chasin' a lie
Some people chokin' backs broken barely makin' it by
But still they workin' all they live, they pushin' for the light
Givin' everything they got to stitch them swishes on ya Nike's
Puttin' pockets on our jeans, mining diamonds for them rings
Rewarded with small change and bullets in the brains
And it makes me feel strange everything we take for granted
At times I feel stranded on this planet of mine
Now should I pull the hammer, clap it out, and laugh about it
Or stand up, be counted while I cast my ballot
When the undertaker's busy and the prison's is crowded
People livin' in fear because they vision is clouded
But the sky's the limit, I ain't cryin' you a river
Gotta move me a mountain, I'm a git up and shout it

Why? Why? Why? Why?...

<3 Teh roots


----------



## ShuukiAmaya (Feb 25, 2007)

*Kelas (Let's Dance)* - Full Metal Alchemist: Conqueror of Shambala OST


----------



## isanon (Feb 25, 2007)

Opeth - Karma


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2007)

*Del The Funky Homosapien - One big Trip*


----------



## Katamari Damacy (Feb 25, 2007)

*Jet*-Are You Gonna Be My Girl


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 25, 2007)

Taproot- *Poem*


----------



## isanon (Feb 25, 2007)

*Kiuas* - No More Sleep For Me


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm listening to that Mortal Kombat tune from the movie, it's just awesome, don't know the artist though...


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2007)

The Rover-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Jessica (Feb 25, 2007)

Stone Temple Pilots - Plush

One of my all-time favourite songs...


----------



## b0rt (Feb 25, 2007)

*Slipknot* - Pulse of the Maggots (live)


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 25, 2007)

*Zion I -* _So Tall_


----------



## moon_chalice (Feb 25, 2007)

U & Ur Hand - Pink (this song amuses me XD)


----------



## combustingleaves (Feb 25, 2007)

is it just me by the darkness


----------



## byooki (Feb 25, 2007)

Aesop Rock - Big Bang


----------



## Saosin (Feb 25, 2007)

*Opeth* - _Karma_


----------



## Jessica (Feb 25, 2007)

combustingleaves said:


> is it just me by the darkness



Oh, that is such a great song! Definitely one of their best.

It's a shame that the band had to break up.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 25, 2007)

*Tomandandy* - _Carol Of The Bells_


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2007)

*The Game* - _Wouldn't Get Far_


----------



## mechaBD (Feb 26, 2007)

Eric B. and Rakim - Don't sweat the technique


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 26, 2007)

In Flames - Episode 666


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 26, 2007)

Suga Shikao, "19sai"


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 26, 2007)

Killing in the name of-Rage against the machine


----------



## Jessica (Feb 26, 2007)

The Arcade Fire - Cold Wind


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sadness and Sorrow -* _Naruto OST_


----------



## Suikka (Feb 26, 2007)

*AAA* - Samurai Heart


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 26, 2007)

James bond theme-Moby


----------



## Jessica (Feb 26, 2007)

I am seriously rocking out to ZZ Top right now.

Sharp Dressed Man is so awesome.


----------



## Geno (Feb 26, 2007)

Believe - Nightmare


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 26, 2007)

*Shizuku* - _Miwaku Okuda (GTO 2nd ED)_


----------



## Geno (Feb 26, 2007)

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed


----------



## mechaBD (Feb 26, 2007)

Mighty Morphin Power Rangers Theme Song (FULL VERSION)


----------



## Suikka (Feb 26, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - 9 underground


----------



## Sangahyando (Feb 26, 2007)

Nakushita Kotoba by *No Regret Life*


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 26, 2007)

BeForU - Remember you...


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 26, 2007)

Scar tissue-Red hot chili peppers


----------



## Geno (Feb 26, 2007)

Animal I Have Become - Three Days Grace


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 26, 2007)

Harmful if Swallowed
Dane Cook
Harmful if Swallowed
52:47

Not a song, technically. It's a comedy show.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 26, 2007)

*Fingering the Devil - Sir Richard Cook*

A bloody gorgeous piece of musicianship.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Jay Z* - _Lost Ones_


----------



## spirishman (Feb 26, 2007)

Ben Harper- Engraved Invitation


----------



## AsunA (Feb 26, 2007)

Unlock (Heavy Edition) - SS501


----------



## Saosin (Feb 26, 2007)

*dredg* - _Spitshine_


----------



## olaf (Feb 26, 2007)

*Black Label Society* - _Snowblind_


----------



## Geno (Feb 26, 2007)

Heroes Come Back - Naruto Shippuden Opening


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 26, 2007)

Novacane
Beck
Odelay
4:37


----------



## Saosin (Feb 26, 2007)

*dredg* - _Planting Seeds_


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 26, 2007)

HINOI Team - JUST FOR ME

I'm kinda listening to the same album over and over again...xD  It's one of those rare albums that I can listen to all the way through and love every song on it.  =3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 26, 2007)

Head for the Barricade
Limp Bizkit
Results May Vary
3:36

I was just wondering if there are any rules to this thread. In the last forum I was a member of, you needed to wait an hour or wait for two people to post before you could post another song. I know already that there is no double posting, but let's say I post this, then IndigoSkies (example) posts, then I post right after. Is that against the rules?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 26, 2007)

John Legend *" Slow Dance "*

His " Once Again " album is hot, go get it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 26, 2007)

*ASIAN KUNG FU GENERATION* - _Blackout_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 26, 2007)

*Grenade Jumper
Fall Out Boy
Take This to Your Grave
3:00*


----------



## Geno (Feb 26, 2007)

His World - Crush 40


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 26, 2007)

In the Night Side of Eden
H.I.M.
Dark Light
5:39


----------



## ShuukiAmaya (Feb 26, 2007)

"Half-Pain" - Witch Hunter Robin OST


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 26, 2007)

Circle
Slipknot
Vol. 3:  The Subliminal Verses
4:25


----------



## Jessica (Feb 26, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Another Brick On The Wall

Can you POSSIBLY go wrong with that song? I say no.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 26, 2007)

*Bloc Party* - Two More Years


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 26, 2007)

Puppy Love
Bow Wow
Beware of Dog
3:29


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 26, 2007)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

lol, the orchestra played this song at school today it. It was awesome.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 27, 2007)

Hidenori Tokuyama, "For Real"


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 27, 2007)

Stupid Mf
Mindless Self Indulgence
You'll Rebel to Anything
2:25


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

*Tatu* - All About Us


----------



## Suikka (Feb 27, 2007)

*Cocco* - Countdown


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 27, 2007)

Some body to love-Queen


----------



## Geno (Feb 27, 2007)

Live Again - Sevendust


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 27, 2007)

*Myaku -* _Dir en grey_


----------



## mechaBD (Feb 27, 2007)

Public Enemy - Rebel without a pause


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 28, 2007)

Black Republicans- Juelz Santana & Lil' Wayne.

I can't feel my face!


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 28, 2007)

Parallel Universe - Red hot chili peppers


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2007)

^awesome song 


*Machine Gun*-Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 28, 2007)

*UVERworld* - _Chance_


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

Keith Urban - Shine


----------



## mechaBD (Feb 28, 2007)

Cappadonna - Milk the Cow


----------



## Suikka (Feb 28, 2007)

*MELL* - Egen

I love this song just more and more every time I listen to it.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 28, 2007)

*Dir En Grey* - Obscure


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 28, 2007)

^ Sakura, thats my favorite Dir En Grey Song! 

*Fiona Apple* - _Criminal_


----------



## Sakura (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes yes! I love that song. x3

*Delta Goodram* - _Lost Without You_


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 28, 2007)

Stance Punks, "No Boy, No Cry"


----------



## Mojo (Feb 28, 2007)

My Heart Bleeds No More - *Silverstein*


----------



## Sakura (Feb 28, 2007)

^ Love that song. <3

*Cauterize* - _Shooting Stars_


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin'

Classic.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 28, 2007)

Gackt - Black Stone <3


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 28, 2007)

Come as you are-Nirvana


----------



## petersellers (Feb 28, 2007)

brian eno - here comes the warm jets


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 28, 2007)

Gackt - Mind Forest


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

The Cure - I'll Stop the World and Melt With You


----------



## Geno (Feb 28, 2007)

Blaze - Kinya


----------



## petersellers (Feb 28, 2007)

i prefer the cure's more punky sounds like boys don't cry or the uk equivalent three imaginery boys. i like disintergration too.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 28, 2007)

Pink Cashmere-Prince


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

petersellers said:


> i prefer the cure's more punky sounds like boys don't cry or the uk equivalent three imaginery boys. i like disintergration too.



I totally agree with you.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 28, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - Halleluyah

My favourite song at the moment. ;_;


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 28, 2007)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "Mirai no Kakera"


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 28, 2007)

Cleanin' Out My Closet
Eminem
Curtain Call:  The Hits
4:58


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2007)

The Power of Equality-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Saosin (Feb 28, 2007)

*glassJAW* - _El Mark_


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 28, 2007)

Aeroplane-Red hot chili peppers


----------



## Geno (Feb 28, 2007)

The World - Nightmare


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 28, 2007)

The All American Rejects - The Breakup Song


----------



## Mojo (Feb 28, 2007)

Car Underwater - *Armor For Sleep*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 28, 2007)

Back Then
Mike Jones
Who is Mike Jones? [Clean]
4:01


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 28, 2007)

*Hedwig and the Angry Inch Soundtrack* - _Exquisite Corpse_

'I've got it all sewn up
A hardened razor-cut
Scar map across my body
And you can trace the lines
Through Misery's design
That map across my body'​


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 28, 2007)

*Jillian* _- Within Temptation_


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 28, 2007)

*Modest Mouse* - _Float On_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 28, 2007)

Pennywise - Bro Hymn Tribute


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 28, 2007)

*VNV Nation* - _Interceptor_


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 28, 2007)

*DJ Shadow:* - Midnight in a Perfect World


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 28, 2007)

のりあ - LOVE²シュガ→


----------



## olaf (Feb 28, 2007)

*Kaiser Chiefs* - _Oh My God_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 28, 2007)

*Mindless Self Indulgence – Shut Me Up *  <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Mojo (Feb 28, 2007)

*Anberlin* - Cadence


----------



## spirishman (Feb 28, 2007)

Daft Punk- High Life


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 1, 2007)

*Dr. Dre & Snoop Dog* - _Nothin But A G Thang_

Good times.


----------



## Shino (Mar 1, 2007)

*The Pixies*-_Debaser_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 1, 2007)

*Dschingis Khan* - Moskau

THE WIN.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 1, 2007)

FLOW, "Rising Dragon"


----------



## c_wong428 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Loser* ~ Beck


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Emm Gryner - Closer

She has such a beatiful voice.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 1, 2007)

Mindless Self Indulgence – Fuck You Man!


----------



## isanon (Mar 1, 2007)

*the mighty mighty bosstones *- Highschool dance


----------



## Mori` (Mar 1, 2007)

*Jeff Buckley* ~ moodswing whiskey


----------



## Suikka (Mar 1, 2007)

*AAA* - Samurai Heart ~Samurai Tamashii~


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Would


----------



## isanon (Mar 1, 2007)

*Kiuas* - No More Sleep For Me


----------



## Geno (Mar 1, 2007)

Trust - Sevendust


----------



## 2D (Mar 1, 2007)

NP: Iron Maiden - Phantom of the Opera [03:30/07:20] [-----|-----]


----------



## kantami (Mar 1, 2007)

Her Voice Resides - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 1, 2007)

Bliss (I Don't Wanna Know)
Hinder
Extreme Behavior
3:50


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 1, 2007)

Main Vein-Jamiroquai


----------



## Dave (Mar 1, 2007)

reel big fish - last show


----------



## isanon (Mar 1, 2007)

*Kiuas*- Reformation (Wrath of the Old Gods)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 1, 2007)

Without Me
Eminem
The Eminem Show
4:50


----------



## 2D (Mar 1, 2007)

NP: Nobuo Uematsu - Beyond the Wasteland [01:55/04:14] [-----|-----]


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 1, 2007)

Girls-The prodigy


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 1, 2007)

*The Black Keys* - _Leavin' Trunk_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 1, 2007)

*Modest Mouse* - _Dashboard_


----------



## Kurenai-neko (Mar 1, 2007)

The Vincent Black Shadow - Metro


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 1, 2007)

Cubicles
My Chemical Romance
I Brought You My Bullets You Brought Me Your Love
3:53


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 2, 2007)

Buzzlip, "Wild Rock"


----------



## Crowe (Mar 2, 2007)

*John Frusciante - Ants*


----------



## 2D (Mar 2, 2007)

NP: Nobuo Uematsu - Savior [00:53/02:16] [----|------]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 2, 2007)

Someone's Standing on My Chest
Atreyu
Suicide Notes and Butterfly Kisses
4:45


----------



## Suikka (Mar 2, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - ma-ka-fu-shi-gi!!


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2007)

Animal Bar-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2007)

Oasis - Go Let It Out


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 2, 2007)

Takashi Matsunaga - Onigashima


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 2, 2007)

What I Want
DAUGHTRY; Slash
DAUGHTRY
2:48


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 2, 2007)

*Kidney Thieves* - _Before I'm Dead_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 2, 2007)

Error:  Operator
Taking Back Sunday
Louder Now
3:11


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2007)

One Love-Nas


----------



## 2D (Mar 2, 2007)

NP: Red Hot Chili Peppers - Suck My Kiss [00:36/03:36] [--|--------]


----------



## KazouJutsu (Mar 2, 2007)

Red - Wasting time


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 2, 2007)

Jesus Christ Pose
Soundgarden
BadMotorFinger
5:50


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2007)

Follow the leader-Eric.B & Rakim


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 2, 2007)

Glory Kimi Ga Iru Kara  - Uehara

(One Piece ending x)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 2, 2007)

Debra
Beck
Midnite Vultures
13:48


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2007)

Kashmir-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Saosin (Mar 2, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Rebirthing_


I fucking love this song.


----------



## Raiju (Mar 2, 2007)

In Too Deep-Sum 41


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 2, 2007)

Guitar Hero
Monkey Steals the Peach
Unreleased
2:43


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 2, 2007)

*It's All Alright - G Free Band*

Yay for Del again


----------



## Mojo (Mar 2, 2007)

Well Enough Alone-*Chevelle*


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2007)

Be yourself-Audioslave


----------



## Dave (Mar 2, 2007)

muse - starlight


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 2, 2007)

*Maciej Maleńczuk & Consort* - _Madre De Deus_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 2, 2007)

*Saosin* - _Voices_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2007)

Givin the dog a bone-AC/DC


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 2, 2007)

Buzzlip, "Wild Rock"


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2007)

"Power To Love"- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Azurite (Mar 2, 2007)

*School Spirt* - Kanye West


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 2, 2007)

Boston
Augustana
All the Stars and Boulevards
4:17


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 3, 2007)

*Black Eyed Peas* - _My Humps_

Some live-radio club Friday night broadcast mix thing.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 3, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Imperfection_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2007)

"Shizuku" by Vanilla Mood


----------



## mechaBD (Mar 3, 2007)

The Clash - Jimmy Jazz


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 3, 2007)

Manowar - Army Of The Dead, Part II


----------



## Suikka (Mar 3, 2007)

*Onosaka Masaya* - Groovy Blue


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 3, 2007)

In Flames - Dialogue With The Stars


----------



## isanon (Mar 3, 2007)

*Opeth* - Master's Apprentices


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 3, 2007)

*Coldplay *- _Yellow_


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 3, 2007)

Vader - Litany


----------



## isanon (Mar 3, 2007)

*Kiuas* - And The North Star Cried


----------



## Suikka (Mar 3, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - REMROM CHILD ~rapid eye movement read only memory~


----------



## Mojo (Mar 3, 2007)

Just A Girl - *No Doubt*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 3, 2007)

Mother
Danzig
Danzig
3:24


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2007)

Doesn't remind me-Audioslave


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 3, 2007)

Opeth - Hours Of Wealth


----------



## Lilith (Mar 3, 2007)

boats and birds - Gregory and the Hawk <3
 and 
Brave new world - Iron maiden  ^u^


----------



## Suikka (Mar 3, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - ABINTRA


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 3, 2007)

Sweet Child O' Mine
Guns N' Roses
Greatest Hits


----------



## Raiju (Mar 3, 2007)

Raiju said:


> In Too Deep-Sum 41




still listing to this(2 days in a row now)^.^


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2007)

Soul to squeeze-Red Hot Chili peppers


----------



## isanon (Mar 3, 2007)

*Mimikry* - Mimikry


----------



## Saosin (Mar 3, 2007)

*Skillet* - _A Little More_


----------



## isanon (Mar 3, 2007)

*Kiuas* - The Spirit Of Ukko


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 3, 2007)

Sugar Ray, "Speed Home California"


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2007)

Go with the flow-MF DOOM


----------



## Suikka (Mar 3, 2007)

*Eiko Shimamiya* - Around the Mind


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 3, 2007)

But it's Better if You Do
Panic! at the Disco
A Fever You Can't Sweat Out


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 3, 2007)

Manowar - Sleipnir


----------



## Saosin (Mar 3, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Say It Loud_


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 3, 2007)

Manowar - Blood Brothers


----------



## Sharingan Uchiha (Mar 3, 2007)

Sammie- come with me


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 3, 2007)

_Don't Stop Believin'_ - Journey
(wuffs this song...<3)


----------



## Mojo (Mar 3, 2007)

Dreaming of You - *Selena*


----------



## Saosin (Mar 3, 2007)

*Silverchair* - _Emotion Sickness_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 3, 2007)

Gackt - Tsuki No Uta


----------



## Suikka (Mar 3, 2007)

*nobodyknows+* - Hero's Come Back!! (TV Size)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 3, 2007)

Search and Destroy
Iggy Pop and The Stooges


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 3, 2007)

_Walking With a Ghost in Paris_ - PartyBen


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 3, 2007)

War Pigs
Black Sabbath
Iron Man


----------



## Suikka (Mar 3, 2007)

*Suga Shikao* - Sorosoro Ikanakucha


----------



## 2D (Mar 3, 2007)

NP: Nobuo Uematsu - Battle in the Forgotten City [00:48/03:25] [--|--------]


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 3, 2007)

Meshuggah - Shed


----------



## pancake (Mar 3, 2007)

_*Amber Pacific* - Thoughts Before Me_


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 3, 2007)

_Enter Sandman_ - Metallica


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 3, 2007)

*Here We Are*- Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 3, 2007)

The All-American Rejects - P.S I Love You


----------



## Mojo (Mar 3, 2007)

Take My Hand - *Dido*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 3, 2007)

Less Talk More Rokk
Freezepop


----------



## Saosin (Mar 3, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Forsaken_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 3, 2007)

Pennywise  - Society


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 3, 2007)

*ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION* - _Blackout_


----------



## Sakura (Mar 3, 2007)

Love Mitarashi Anko said:


> The All-American Rejects - P.S I Love You



That's what I'm listening to.


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 3, 2007)

*Never gonna stop me* _- Rob zombie_


----------



## Mojo (Mar 3, 2007)

Nothing Else Matters - *Metallica*


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 3, 2007)

_Beer_ - Psychostick
(let's go drink some BEEEEER!!! XD)


----------



## Suzie (Mar 3, 2007)

*Boys be Suspicious* by *Nightmare*


----------



## Saosin (Mar 4, 2007)

*Smashing Pumpkins* - _Zero_


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 4, 2007)

In Flames - Reroute To Remain


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 4, 2007)

*Cascada *-_ Lonley_


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 4, 2007)

Tori Amos - *Taxi Ride*



Saosexy said:


> *Smashing Pumpkins* - _Zero_


 
I love that song <33


----------



## escamoh (Mar 4, 2007)

machinae supremacy - hero


----------



## Saosin (Mar 4, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Say It Loud_


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2007)

Red Hot Chili Peppers- The Righteous and the Wicked


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 4, 2007)

Last kiss goodbye-Jeff Buckley


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2007)

RHCP- Sir Psycho Sexy


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 4, 2007)

*UVERworld* - _Shamrock_


----------



## 2D (Mar 4, 2007)

Cold - Of The I


----------



## Saosin (Mar 4, 2007)

*Skillet* - _The Last Night_


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 4, 2007)

System Of A Down - Chop Suey


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2007)

*Jim Jones* - We Fly High


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 4, 2007)

FLOW, "Stay Gold"


----------



## Mojo (Mar 4, 2007)

Just Go Away - *Cold*


----------



## Dave (Mar 4, 2007)

reel big fish - sell out


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 4, 2007)

Fixkes - Kvraagetaan

soooo nostalgic


*Spoiler*: __ 



Makkik binnen makkik binnen om een lieke te beginnen 
over de dinges die kik mij ammaal herinner 
uit de goeien ouwen tijd 
van rekenen en vlijt 
een leven zonder zorgen ambitie of spijt 
heelder dagen gaan sjotten 
voor den donkere thuis 
alleen maar wa ravotten 
en t school daar kwam niks van in huis 
drei keer durven was doen 
maskes plagen liefde vragen 
en al wa ge zegt da waarde zelf 
me uw broek in den helft 
het was zo simpel ammaal 
zo simpel ammaal 
zo simpel as ik vraag het aan 

kvraagetaan 

er was nog gene gsm gene vtm 
en niemand die hannibal of murdock wilde zen 
rons honeymoon carolientje merlina met de parafix 
en voerdes was er niks 
we mochten niks mor dejen alles 
urbanus was nen held 
ons pa diejen oj nog haar en we telden al ons geld veur de kermis 
showen in de boksauto?s 
outrun in plaats van onze commodore 
er waren geen cd?s geen mp3?s 
alleen mor wa cassetjes 
en buurman wa doet u nu 
veur ons allereerste tetjes 
het was zo simpel ammaal 
zo simpel ammaal 
zo simpel as ik vraag het aan 

kvraagetaan 

derde couplet potteke potteke potteke vet 
de g?ed al honderd was men eerste brevet 
?t songfestival jeuj later naar bed 
the reflex fl-fl-fl-flex op ons tennisracket 
ja jonges we zagen het groot 
we wieren ammel profvoetballer of piloot 
en haten was nog geen nationale sport 
alleen misschient die koteletten op ons bord 
bivakpotsen sponsen broekskes karbonaaien 
die knielappen die z? aan ons broekskes wilden naaien 
betsaksaai bettemakemaai 
ik stop ermee wa is men schaai 
het was zo simpel ammaal 
zo simpel ammaal 
zo simpel as ik vraag het aan 

kvraagetaan


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 4, 2007)

Soil and Pimp Sessions - Memai


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 4, 2007)

Gackt - Noesis


----------



## Suikka (Mar 4, 2007)

*DJ Sharpnel* - ZENON


----------



## Saosin (Mar 4, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Under My Skin_


----------



## Dave (Mar 4, 2007)

muse - starlight


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 4, 2007)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers* -_ Snow Hey Oh_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 4, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Savior_


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 4, 2007)

Ween - I Saw Gener Cryin' In His Sleep


----------



## Mojo (Mar 4, 2007)

Stars - *HUM*


----------



## Saosin (Mar 4, 2007)

*Saosin* - _Collapse_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 4, 2007)

*Beat Crusaders* - _E.C.D.T._


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 4, 2007)

Good Charlotte - Emotionless


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 4, 2007)

_Twisted Transistor_ - Korn


----------



## Geno (Mar 4, 2007)

What I'm Made Of - Crush 40


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2007)

RHCP- Purple Stain


----------



## KrAcKhEaD (Mar 4, 2007)

The Next five songs on Shuffle

Get Buck ~ Young Buck
Cupid's Chokehold ~ Gym Class Heroes
Keep On Moving (FNP Remix) ~ Dj Boyler
Come Around ~ Collie Buddz
So Happy Together ~ DHT (Dance Mix)

You could say I'm  somewhat eclectic when it comes to music


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 4, 2007)

*ORANGE RANGE* - _Mission in Taisakusen_

Hella fun.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 4, 2007)

*The Cranberries* - _Zombie_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 4, 2007)

*Asian Kung-Fu Generation* - _24ji_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 5, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _Colors_


----------



## Jessica (Mar 5, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - Judith


----------



## mr_yenz (Mar 5, 2007)

*WaT (Wentz and Teppei)* - Bokura no Love Story


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 5, 2007)

Cake, "Frank Sinatra"


----------



## 2D (Mar 5, 2007)

NP: Between Being & Ego V.4 - Of The I [01:15/05:15] [--|--------]


----------



## Spike (Mar 5, 2007)

Handsome Boy Modeling School - Breakdown


----------



## Meijin (Mar 5, 2007)

Omar Rodriguez-Lopez Quintet with Damo Suzuki - Please Heat This Eventually


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 5, 2007)

*Ryohei *- _Just Want_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 5, 2007)

*Beat Crusaders* - Supercollider


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Mar 5, 2007)

Sgt. Peppers lonely hearts club band (reprise) - The Beatles


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 5, 2007)

Utada Hikaru - Flavor of Life


----------



## Suikka (Mar 5, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - Signal


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2007)

*Paul Engemann *- _Scarface (Push It to the Limit)_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 5, 2007)

The Battle of Evermore
Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin IV
5:52


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 5, 2007)

One more time-Daft Punk


----------



## Suikka (Mar 5, 2007)

*Cocco* - Shigatsu Baka


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 5, 2007)

Crazy Babies
Ozzy Osbourne
The Ozzman Cometh:  Greatest Hits [Bonus CD] Disc 1
4:14


----------



## Ida (Mar 5, 2007)

Tori Amos - Winter


----------



## Saosin (Mar 5, 2007)

*Saosin* - _Penelope_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 5, 2007)

*Skoop on Somebody* - happy people


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 5, 2007)

*Salt N' Pepa* - _Push It_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 5, 2007)

*Milla* - _Rocket Collecting_

_I wish I was half electronic
The last shreds of skin
are in the sweet sunlight.
And I've turned into this
smiling, snarling monster.​_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 5, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _CLEVER SLEAZOID_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 5, 2007)

*Saosin* - _Seven Years_


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2007)

Utada Hikaru - Keep Tryin'


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 5, 2007)

Mr. Brownstone
Guns N' Roses
Appetite for Destruction
3:48


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 5, 2007)

*RAMMSTEIN* - Adios


----------



## Saosin (Mar 5, 2007)

*Radiohead* - _In Limbo_


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 5, 2007)

*Self-Esteem *- _The offspring_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 5, 2007)

*Orange Range *- _Sayonara_


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 5, 2007)

_Come On, Come On_ - Smashmouth


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 5, 2007)

Right now im chilin to a little A Tribe Called Quest feat Faith Evans- *Stressed Out*


----------



## Saosin (Mar 5, 2007)

*Stabbing Westward* - _What Do I Have To _


----------



## mechaBD (Mar 5, 2007)

Eric B. and Rakim - Don't sweat the technique


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 5, 2007)

*Reel Big Fish* - _Don't Start a Band_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sugarcult* - _She's the Blade_


----------



## Dave (Mar 6, 2007)

reel big fish - beer


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 6, 2007)

*Mark Lanegan - Clear Spot*

Dude knows how to make fucking uniquely disturbing music, that somehow keeps you bobbing along.

A friend tried this album on me last year, but it did not sit so well at the time, I have to thank Ender for bringing this to my attention again


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 6, 2007)

*Arrested Developement* - _Tennessee_

A nice throwback.


----------



## Roy (Mar 6, 2007)

The Slaughter- John F.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 6, 2007)

of montreal - she's a rejector


----------



## 2D (Mar 6, 2007)

Ian Van Dahl - Castles in the Sky


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 6, 2007)

*Lustmord* - _Black Star_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 6, 2007)

*Shimatani Hitomi* - Falco ~faruko~


----------



## 2D (Mar 6, 2007)

NP: Sharam - PATT (Party All The Time) [01:02/04:16] [--|--------]


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 6, 2007)

Slowly Growing Deaf-Mr.Bungle


----------



## Suikka (Mar 6, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - MASQUE-RADE ver. ZERO


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 6, 2007)

*Asian Kung-Fu Generation *- _Kaigan Doori_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 6, 2007)

The Mars Volta, "Miranda, That Ghost Just Isn't Holy Anymore"


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 6, 2007)

Night Rain
Guns N' Roses
Appetite for Destruction
4:28


----------



## Sakura (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sugarcult* - _Back to California_


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 6, 2007)

_Time Is Running Out_ - Muse


----------



## Suikka (Mar 6, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - Suzaku no Sora


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 6, 2007)

Samurai X ~ In Memories - Kotowari ~ Taku Iwasaki


----------



## Suikka (Mar 6, 2007)

*globe* - What's the justice?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 6, 2007)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Wet Sand


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 6, 2007)

The Only Difference Between Martyrdom and Suicide is Press Coverage
Panic! at the Disco
A Fever You Can't Sweat Out
2:58


----------



## Layla Miller (Mar 6, 2007)

Spice Girls - "Say You'll Be There" 
Keeping it old school


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 6, 2007)

Jordan-Buckethead


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 6, 2007)

Crazy Bitch
Buckcherry
15
3:22


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 6, 2007)

Cage - Dir en Grey


----------



## Saosin (Mar 6, 2007)

*Spineshank* - _Asthmatic_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 6, 2007)

Feelin'-Q-Tip


----------



## Suikka (Mar 6, 2007)

*Yuki Kajiura* - The Otome Advent


----------



## 2D (Mar 6, 2007)

NP: Michael Gray - Borderline [02:20/03:40] [------|----]  


I just lost about 20GB of music..


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2007)

*UVERworld* - _ Lump of Affection_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 6, 2007)

A Perfect Circle, "Vanishing"


----------



## Voynich (Mar 6, 2007)

Mark Lanegan - Skeletal History


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 6, 2007)

Six
All That Remains
The Fall of Ideals
3:22

Nice!


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 6, 2007)

*Asian Kung-Fu Generation* - _Blackout_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 6, 2007)

Nana Kitade - Shunkan


----------



## Saosin (Mar 6, 2007)

*Minus the Bear* - _The Fix_


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 6, 2007)

Nightmare - Alumnia -is in a Death Note mood -


----------



## Mojo (Mar 6, 2007)

*Linkin Park* - Numb


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 6, 2007)

Manowar - Dark Avenger


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 6, 2007)

*Deftones* - _Passenger_
_
Roll the windows down
This cool night air is curious
Let the whole world look in
Who cares who sees anything_​


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 6, 2007)

*BEAT CRUSADERS* - _Everybody Hates My Guitar Sound_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 6, 2007)

*Skillet*- _Imperfection_


----------



## Crowe (Mar 6, 2007)

*CunninLynguists - Thugged out Since Cub Scouts*
[Verse One: Deacon the Villain]
Yo; bailing on my Big Wheel, dressed to kill
Jeans with the knee pads, slanted Raccoon hat
Wiffleball bat in my holster, rollin
Supersoaker filled with piss, patrollin
Thugged out, get drugged out of your own treehouse
Hangin hives on jungle gyms, lettin the bees out
Girls want beef like Arby's, melt they Barbies
My Cub Scouts were a miniature sinister army
In the cafeteria didn't let shit slide
Hit guys up for they milk and shepherd's pie
You want extra pizza? Here's yo' slice {*blade sound*}
I'm the line leader BITCH, run yo' Nikes (give me your shoes!)
Hit y'all, thought you knew I'm the shit dog
That's what you get for rollin all hard in kickball (fucker!)
Fartknocker, you better hope class lasts
Cause at recess your ass is grass

If all verses could make me grin as much as this one...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 6, 2007)

Ryder Music
50 Cent
The Massacre
3:51


----------



## Saosin (Mar 6, 2007)

*Minus the Bear* - _Hey, Wanna Throw Up, Get Me Naked_


----------



## Feh (Mar 6, 2007)

L'Arc~en~Ciel - Shout at the Devil

Extreme lyrics love 

_ I dared to think I should have killed you that morning...
  it seems I may have overestimated you..._


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 6, 2007)

*The Darkness* - _I Believe In A Thing Called Love_


----------



## 2D (Mar 6, 2007)

NP: Of the I - Cold V.7 (mp3) [01:39/06:25] [---|-------]


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 6, 2007)

*Orange Range* - _Spiral_


----------



## Jessica (Mar 6, 2007)

Stone Temple Pilots - Plush


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 7, 2007)

^Sweet choice.

*Blur* - _Boys and Girls_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2007)

*Snorkel* - _Nami Kaze Satellite_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 7, 2007)

KOTOKO – Chercher ~ sharushie ~


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Mr. Bungle* - _Jumping [Part One]_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 7, 2007)

*Patience *- _Guns N' Roses_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 7, 2007)

Yamaoka Akira, "Silent Hill Theme"


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 7, 2007)

KOTOKO - Kanariya ~Sorma No.3 Remix~


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Opeth* - _Harvest_

_Into the orchard I walk peering way past the gate
Wilted scenes for us who couldn't wait
Drained by the coldest caress, stalking shadows ahead
Halo of death, all I see is departure
Mourner's lament but it's me who's the martyr_​


----------



## 2D (Mar 7, 2007)

NP: PPK - Resurection [01:27/03:13] [-----|-----]


----------



## Suikka (Mar 7, 2007)

*Origa* - Inner Universe



@Love Mitarashi Anko: Yay for KOTOKO! <3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 7, 2007)

Perfect Fit
AFI
Very Proud of Ya
1:58


----------



## 2D (Mar 7, 2007)

NP: Mindless Self Indulgence - Played [01:11/02:17] [-----|-----]


----------



## Suikka (Mar 7, 2007)

*Furumoto Shinnosuke & Hayashibara Megumi* - What's Up Guys?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 7, 2007)

London Beckoned Songs About Money Written By Machines
Panic! at the Disco
A Fever You Can't Sweat Out
3:27


----------



## 2D (Mar 7, 2007)

NP: Mindless Self Indulgence - 1989 [00:45/01:57] [----|------]


----------



## Saosin (Mar 7, 2007)

*Mindless Self Indulgence* - _Shut Me Up_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 7, 2007)

It's All Over
Three Days Grace
One-X
4:09


----------



## Suikka (Mar 7, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - Nagareboshi


----------



## mechaBD (Mar 7, 2007)

Big L - MVP (summer smooth remix)


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2007)

*Dr.Dre Ft. Eminem* - _Forgot About Dre _


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 7, 2007)

*Sucker - Peeping Tom*

Peeping Tom is playing here next month...I really wanna see them.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 7, 2007)

Filth - Dir en Grey

<33


----------



## Baron_Fowling (Mar 7, 2007)

R.E.M. - Ignoreland

Get some taste, peeps.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 7, 2007)

*Narcosynthesis - Nevermore*

Point out I must how superior to REM this be.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm in a Diru mood >.>

Undecided - Dir en Grey


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 7, 2007)

*The Light Before We Land *- _The Delgados_


----------



## shizuru (Mar 7, 2007)

tatu all the things she said <3


----------



## Mojo (Mar 7, 2007)

The End of Heartache - *Killswitch Engage *


----------



## petersellers (Mar 7, 2007)

glad girls by guided by voices


----------



## Meijin (Mar 7, 2007)

Sufjan Stevens - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Mar 7, 2007)

*Soundtrack *by _Joe Hisaishi _of the movie *Dolls *by _Takeshi Kitano_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 7, 2007)

At the Drive-In, "Napoleon Solo"


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 7, 2007)

Cochise-Audioslave


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 7, 2007)

*Longview* - _Green Day_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 7, 2007)

*V For Vendetta Soundtrack* - _The Dominoes Fall_

_Remember, remember, the Fifth of November, 
the Gunpowder Treason and Plot. 
I know of no reason why the 
Gunpowder Treason should ever be forgot..._​


----------



## Saosin (Mar 7, 2007)

*Saosin* - _Penelope_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 7, 2007)

Photograph
Nickelback
All the Wrong Reasons


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Enigma -* _Gravity Of Love_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 7, 2007)

*Machinae Supremacy* - _Hero_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 7, 2007)

*The Sweater Song* - _Weezer_


----------



## mechaBD (Mar 7, 2007)

Iggy pop and The Stooges - I wanna be your dog


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 7, 2007)

Rolling Star - YUI 

<3333333333333


----------



## Saosin (Mar 7, 2007)

*Stabbing Westward* - _What Do I Have to Do?_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 8, 2007)

*Gwar* - _Saddam A Go-Go_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 8, 2007)

*DJ OZMA* - LOVE&JOY


----------



## Dave (Mar 8, 2007)

bankrupt on selling - moest mouse


----------



## Suikka (Mar 8, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - Reirei Tenohira


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 8, 2007)

the Bloodhound Gang, "Asleep at the Wheel"


----------



## Omega id (Mar 8, 2007)

Xenosaga III OST - Promised Pain


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 8, 2007)

*Cat Power* - _I Found A Reason_


----------



## Omega id (Mar 8, 2007)

Xenosaga III OST - Godsibb


----------



## Suikka (Mar 8, 2007)

*Iceman* - Strike Back of PSYCO


----------



## Spike (Mar 8, 2007)

*Blue Scholars* -_ Burnt offering_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 8, 2007)

Paradise City
Guns N' Roses
Appetite for Destruction
6:37


----------



## Saosin (Mar 8, 2007)

*Crossfade* - _Cold_


----------



## Mori` (Mar 8, 2007)

*Alexi Murdoch* ~ 12


----------



## Omega id (Mar 8, 2007)

Xenosaga III OST - Testament


----------



## Suikka (Mar 8, 2007)

*HIGH and MIGHTY COLOR* - _Ichirin no Hana_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 8, 2007)

Rabbit Run
Eminem
8 Mile
3:10


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 8, 2007)

*Asterisk* - _Orange Range_


----------



## olaf (Mar 8, 2007)

*AC/DC *- _T.N.T._


----------



## Mori` (Mar 8, 2007)

*G.Love and Special Sauce* ~ blues music


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 8, 2007)

New Round
Beck
The Information
3:25


----------



## Saosin (Mar 8, 2007)

*Death Cab For Cutie* - _Transatlanticism_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 8, 2007)

Primus, "Restin' Bones"


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 8, 2007)

*Spoon* - _I Summon You_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2007)

*Snoop Dogg *- _What's My Name_


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 8, 2007)

Dir en Grey - *Embryo*

...


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 8, 2007)

Arch Enemy - The End Of The Line


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 8, 2007)

*Asian Kung-Fu Generation *- _Blue Train_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 8, 2007)

*Minus the Bear* - _Hey, Wanna Throw Up, Get Me Naked_


----------



## Mojo (Mar 8, 2007)

*Skunk Anansie *- Weak


----------



## Liengod (Mar 8, 2007)

*Stars* - Your Ex-Love is Dead


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2007)

Dun - L'epice

Zeuhl = So much fucking win. :3


----------



## Liengod (Mar 8, 2007)

*The Arcade Fire* - Intervention


----------



## Kanae-chan (Mar 8, 2007)

Face Down- The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus.

Some things die hard.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 8, 2007)

*Breaking Benjamin* - Evil Angel


----------



## Saosin (Mar 8, 2007)

*Fugazi* - _Jigsaw_


fuckin' love this song. <3


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2007)

*Hearts Grow* - _Yura Yura_


----------



## mechaBD (Mar 8, 2007)

Asia - The heat of the moment


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 8, 2007)

*China Girl* - _David Bowie_


----------



## mechaBD (Mar 8, 2007)

A flock of seagulls - I ran

I'm in a strange 80's mood tonight. :S


----------



## c_wong428 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Time Station* ~ Soichi Terada


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2007)

*Joe ft. Mystikal* - _Stutter_


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 9, 2007)

In Flames - Episode 666


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 9, 2007)

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 9, 2007)

*Under The Bridge* - _Red Hot Chilli Peppers_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 9, 2007)

Snowpony, "Monkeys VS the Universe"


----------



## 2D (Mar 9, 2007)

NP: Mindless Self Indulgence - 1989 [00:52/01:57] [----|------]


----------



## Suikka (Mar 9, 2007)

*Morita Masakazu & Orikasa Fumiko* - _Memories in the Rain_


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 9, 2007)

Nile - To Dream Of Ur


----------



## Spike (Mar 9, 2007)

*Carla Bruni* - _Tout le monde_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 9, 2007)

There and Back Again
DAUGHTRY
DAUGHTRY
3:15


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Black Sun Empire* - _Arrakis_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 9, 2007)

Gackt - Black Stone <3


----------



## Suikka (Mar 9, 2007)

*YUI* - _Crossroad_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 9, 2007)

The Spinto Band - Can't Take My Eyes Off You


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 9, 2007)

Meaning Of Life - Disturbed


----------



## Saosin (Mar 9, 2007)

*Radiohead* - _In Limbo_


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 9, 2007)

HOME MADE Kazoku - Nagareboshi ~Shooting Star~


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2007)

*Chris Lake* - _Changes_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 9, 2007)

*HIGH and MIGHTY COLOR* - _Ichirin no Hana ~Huge Hollow Mix~_


----------



## Omega id (Mar 9, 2007)

Xenosaga III OST - Albedo

Yes... I got no life cause I have been listening to a video game soundtrack for 3 days now -_-;


----------



## Liengod (Mar 9, 2007)

*Cursive* - Art is Hard


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 9, 2007)

Dir en Grey - *Undecided*


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 9, 2007)

_Inner Universe_ - *Origa*


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 9, 2007)

Skumdum - Impeccable


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 9, 2007)

Amon Amarth - God, His Son and Holy Whore


----------



## Suikka (Mar 9, 2007)

*Tanaka Sachi* - _disillusion_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 9, 2007)

Girlfriend
Matthew Sweet
Girlfriend
3:39


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 9, 2007)

Freur Frei - Rammstein


----------



## Saosin (Mar 9, 2007)

*Franz Ferdinand* - _The Fallen_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Rasputina* - _Transylvanian Concubine [The Manson Mix [Radio Edit]]_

Look into their eyes and you'll become
Transylvanian Concubine.
You know what flows here like wine.
Stay here with us, it's just time.
Transylvanian Concubine.​


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 9, 2007)

Vintersorg - Urberget, Äldst av Troner


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 9, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _BLUE_


----------



## mechaBD (Mar 9, 2007)

Jefferson Starship - Jane


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 9, 2007)

Devildriver - Just Run


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 9, 2007)

*Se7en-* _Can You Feel Me_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 9, 2007)

*Minus the Bear* - _Hey, Is That A Ninja Up There?_


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 9, 2007)

Raining Blood - Slayer

Man I Luvzor this song! Slayer roxorz my soxorz offzors!


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2007)

No Shelter-Rage Against The Machine.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 9, 2007)

Moskau - Rammstein


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 9, 2007)

*Sublime* - _Date Rape_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 9, 2007)

*Lil Jon & The Eastside Boyz *- _Get Low_


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 9, 2007)

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 9, 2007)

Immortal - Sons Of Northern Darkness


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 10, 2007)

In Flames - Starforsaken


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gatts* - _Cloud Connected_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Dream Theater* - _As I Am_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 10, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine, "Voice of the Voiceless"


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 10, 2007)

In Flames - Everything Counts


----------



## Suikka (Mar 10, 2007)

*AKI* - _Ride_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 10, 2007)

Hallelujah-Jeff Buckley


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 10, 2007)

Deicide - Homage For Satan


----------



## Spike (Mar 10, 2007)

*K'naan* - _My old home_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hitomi Kuroishi* - _Masquerade_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 10, 2007)

*Stabbing Westward* - _What Do I Have To Do?_

And when you're next to me
I can feel your heartbeat through my skin
It makes me sad to think
This all could be for nothing ​


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 10, 2007)

*Chayanne* - _Yo Te Amo_


----------



## chrisp (Mar 10, 2007)

Morten Abel. He's norwegian, but he sings in english. 
Don't think anyone have ever heard about him. Am I wrong?


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 10, 2007)

^never heard of him


Something Corporate - Falling for you


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 10, 2007)

Search and Destroy
Iggy Pop and the Stooges
Raw Power
3:29


----------



## Saosin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mindless Self Indulgence* - _Planet of the Apes_


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 10, 2007)

Primal Fear - Black Sun


----------



## Suikka (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hazel Fernandes* - _Number One_


----------



## shizuru (Mar 10, 2007)

tatu - gomenasai


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 10, 2007)

Mein Teil - Rammstein


----------



## Suikka (Mar 10, 2007)

*FictionJunction YUUKA* - _Aikoi_


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 10, 2007)

The Virus Of Life - Slipknot


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 10, 2007)

Amon Amarth - Friends of the Suncross


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 10, 2007)

*UVERworld* - _Mixed-up_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 10, 2007)

*UVERworld* - _Mixed Up_


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 10, 2007)

_Will You_ - P.O.D


----------



## Suikka (Mar 10, 2007)

*Spitz* - _Yoru wo Kakeru_


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 10, 2007)

Muse- Butterflies and Hurricanes


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 10, 2007)

Dismember - Life - Another Shape Of Sorrow


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 10, 2007)

Dismember - Life - Another Shape Of Sorrow


----------



## Onislayer123 (Mar 10, 2007)

Saosin - Seven Years


----------



## Onislayer123 (Mar 10, 2007)

Saosin - Seven Years


----------



## Saosin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Saosin* - _Translating The Name_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 10, 2007)

*Late Arrival* - _Girls_
These girls, they can't be stopped​


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 10, 2007)

_Jack's Lament_ - Danny Elfman (<3) [from the Nightmare Before Christmas]


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 10, 2007)

*YUI* - _Life_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Minus the Bear* - _The Pig War_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Minus the Bear* - _The Pig War_


----------



## Suzie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hirano Aya (Suzumiya Haruhi)* - God Knows


----------



## snoph (Mar 11, 2007)

Fastball - _Vampires_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 11, 2007)

*Hurt* - _Forever_

Wont you lend me your sins against you
For every thing I understand
One thousand more won't comprehend​


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 11, 2007)

*Hurt* - _Forever_

Wont you lend me your sins against you
For every thing I understand
One thousand more won't comprehend​​


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 11, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _Cage_


----------



## Onislayer123 (Mar 11, 2007)

Saosin - mookies last christmas *cry*


----------



## 2D (Mar 11, 2007)

NP: Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut Me Up [01:03/02:48] [----|------]


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 11, 2007)

*Amano Tsukiko* - Ningyou



Cloud Nine said:


> *Dir en grey* - _Cage_


 
That makes me happy


----------



## Suikka (Mar 11, 2007)

*Cool Joke* - _UNDO_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2007)

*No Regret Life* - _Nakushita Kotoba_


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 11, 2007)

Joshua Radin-Winter

It's from the Scrubs soundtrack, it's such a sweet/sad song. Aww.


----------



## Suikka (Mar 11, 2007)

*Takacha* - _MOVIN !!_


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 11, 2007)

Stovokor - For the Glory of Qo'nos


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 11, 2007)

311, "Omaha Stylee"


----------



## Suikka (Mar 11, 2007)

*ALI PROJECT* - _Yuukyou Seishunka_


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 11, 2007)

Schuyler Fisk ft. Joshua Radin - Paperweight

@ Thieving Queen, Joshua Radin is oookaaay yay!


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 11, 2007)

Drunk Irishman - Whiskey In The Jar <3


----------



## Lilith (Mar 11, 2007)

Rammstein - don't die  before i do  / stirb nicht vor mir o-o


----------



## Saosin (Mar 11, 2007)

*Mindless Self Indulgence* - _^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)_


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 11, 2007)

Dir en Grey - *Cleaver Sleazoid*

Whee, Engrish 8D


----------



## x_Zen_x (Mar 11, 2007)

-marcie phonix and hypa fenn-the business (ft. Skepta)


----------



## Suzie (Mar 11, 2007)

*Christina Aguilera* - Candy Man


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 11, 2007)

Some Kind Of Monster - Metallica


----------



## Suikka (Mar 11, 2007)

*Eiko Shimamiya* - _Higurashi no Naku Koro ni_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 11, 2007)

*Alexisonfire* - _This Could Be Anywhere in The World_


----------



## Ida (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Dylan - Wedding Song


----------



## Mojo (Mar 11, 2007)

Write You A Song - *Plain White T's*


----------



## Suikka (Mar 11, 2007)

*GO!GO!7188* - _Jet Ninjin_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 11, 2007)

*Dredg* - _Triangle_


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 11, 2007)

_Where Eagles Dare_ - The Misfits


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 11, 2007)

Vintersorg - I Den Trolska Dalens Hjärta


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 11, 2007)

Blinded in Chains
Avenged Sevenfold
City of Evil
6:34


----------



## Saosin (Mar 11, 2007)

*Dream Theatre* - _Acid Rain_


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 11, 2007)

_Scatman_ - Scatman John


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2007)

*Flow * - _GO!!!_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 11, 2007)

This Ain't a Scene, It's an Arms Race
Fall Out Boy
Infinity On High
3:32

Just got this album for my birthday. Awesome.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 11, 2007)

*Siouxsie and the Banshees* - Cry


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 11, 2007)

*Sublime* - _40 oz. to Freedom_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 11, 2007)

As Wicked
Rancid
And Out Come The Wolves
2:40


----------



## Saosin (Mar 11, 2007)

*glassJAW* - _Ry Ry's Song_


----------



## olaf (Mar 11, 2007)

*Klaxons *- _Myths Of The Near Future_ *LP*


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2007)

*SunSet Swish* - _My Pace_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 11, 2007)

*glassJAW* - _El Mark_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 11, 2007)

*Modest Mouse* - _Float On_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 11, 2007)

*Massive Attack* - _Angel_

Her eyes
Shes on the dark side
Neutralize every man in sight​


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 11, 2007)

*love movin*- j-dilla feat black thought


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 11, 2007)

Spit It Out - Slipknot


----------



## Saosin (Mar 12, 2007)

*Neverending White Lights* - _The Grace_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 12, 2007)

*Children of Bodom* - _Are You Dead Yet?_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 12, 2007)

311, "Freak Out"


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 12, 2007)

Jimmy Buffet - _Fins_

Can't you feel 'em circlin' honey?
Can't you feel 'em swimmin' around?
You got fins to the left, fins to the right,
and you're the only bait in town.

I'm in love with this song. <3


----------



## Saosin (Mar 12, 2007)

*Thousand Foot Krutch* - _Phenomenon_


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 12, 2007)

Fear Factory - Shock


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 12, 2007)

311, "The Continuous Life"


----------



## Suikka (Mar 12, 2007)

*Masakazu Morita & Sugiyama Noriaki* - _Aesthetics & Identity_


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 12, 2007)

Damien Rice - Grey Room


----------



## Suikka (Mar 12, 2007)

*AYANA* - _freak of nature - start_


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 12, 2007)

Three Days Grace - Animal I have become


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 12, 2007)

Jeff Wayne - Forever Autumn


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 12, 2007)

Devil Without A Cause
Kid Rock
Devil Without A Cause
5:32


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 12, 2007)

bend_on_revenge said:


> Schuyler Fisk ft. Joshua Radin - Paperweight
> 
> @ Thieving Queen, Joshua Radin is oookaaay yay!


Hell yes, he is! 

Shakira feat Alejandro Sanz - La Tortura. rawr!


----------



## Suikka (Mar 12, 2007)

*MELL* - _Red Fraction (G.M.S. Remix)_


----------



## 2D (Mar 12, 2007)

NP: Nobuo Uematsu - Beyond the Wasteland [01:40/04:14] [----|------]


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 12, 2007)

Ween - Mutilated Lips


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, Mr. DJ (Keep Playin' This Song)
Backstreet Boys
Backstreet Boys
4:25


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 12, 2007)

fall out boy- this aint a scene....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2007)

*Nikkfurie* - _The a la menthe_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 12, 2007)

*Deftones* - _Kimdracula_

The earth
Will see
Our lives go blank tonight
The earth will rot away​


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 12, 2007)

Burzum - Når Himmelen Klarner


----------



## Lilith (Mar 12, 2007)

Guns N' Roses -  Every Rose Has Its Thorns


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2007)

*Yui *- _Life_


----------



## shizuru (Mar 12, 2007)

daft punk - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 12, 2007)

Kou Shibasaki - Ikutsuka no Sora <3<3<3<3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 12, 2007)

The Lady Is A Vamp
Spice Girls
Spiceworld
3:10

Been going old school this week.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 12, 2007)

Kou Shibasaki - Ikutsuka no Sora


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 12, 2007)

Ruby Soho
Rancid
And Out Come The Wolves
2:37

Probably my favorite song on this album.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 12, 2007)

Green Day ~ Wake me up when September ends


----------



## Saosin (Mar 12, 2007)

*Theory of a Deadman* - _Santa Monica_


----------



## Hentai (Mar 12, 2007)

DMX. The Album "Year of the Dog. Again"


----------



## coriander (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm Yours - Jason Mraz 

(Well you done done me and you bet I felt it
I tried to be chill but you're so hot that I melted
I fell right through the cracks
and now I'm trying to get back...

I won't hesitate no more, no more 
It cannot wait I'm sure
There's no need to complicate 
Our time is short
This is our fate, I'm yours..)  ^_^


----------



## Shino (Mar 12, 2007)

*DCFC*- _The Sound of Settling_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 12, 2007)

*Rise Against* - _Prayer of the Refugee_


----------



## Love (Mar 12, 2007)

*Hellogoodbye*-Here (In Your Arms)


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Boot Camp Click*-Here We Come


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 13, 2007)

Benzin - Rammstein


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 13, 2007)

*Deftones* - _Lotion_

Just a bad call, it's so funny how you think
I'm so serious but that's not it
The thing is i dont give enough to give a darn
You're plain boring and you bore me asleep
​


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 13, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine, "Maggie's Farm"


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2007)

*Freedom - Captured! By Robots*

O.o

I am loving this absurdity..


----------



## CosmicDebris (Mar 13, 2007)

*House of Yes - Live at the House of Blues ~ *Awaken

I remember this tour, it was wonderful


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 13, 2007)

*Tori Amos* - Tear In Your Hand


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 13, 2007)

Dios malos


----------



## Saosin (Mar 13, 2007)

*Rise Against* - _Give It All_


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 13, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake  ft T.I -* _My Love_

&
*
Se7en -*_ Come Back To Me_


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2007)

*Just Think Again - Pain*

Slow, almost post-rockish at moments, symphonic and melancholy...


----------



## Suikka (Mar 13, 2007)

*Kousuke Toriumi* - _Red Emotion_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 13, 2007)

Spice Up Your Life
Spice Girls
Spiceworld
2:53

This was my favorite song on this CD when I was a kid.


----------



## Suikka (Mar 13, 2007)

*Sakamoto Maaya* - _Hemisphere_


----------



## Tanthalos (Mar 13, 2007)

Nelly Furtado - Say It Right

 Living proof that Timbarland can make miracles out of hopeless cases.


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2007)

*Lumidee* - _Never Leave You_


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2007)

The Arcade Fire – Black Mirror


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 13, 2007)

Kou Shibasaki - Ikutsuka no Sora


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 13, 2007)

*Tsutchie* - _Sincerely_  (Samurai Champloo Masta OST)


----------



## Suikka (Mar 13, 2007)

*KOTOKO* - _Repeat ~remix~_


----------



## coriander (Mar 13, 2007)

9 Crimes - *Damien Rice*


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Mar 13, 2007)

Joshua Radin - Closer


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2007)

Weezer - Buddy Holly


----------



## coriander (Mar 13, 2007)

Re-offender - *Travis*


----------



## Suikka (Mar 13, 2007)

*Tehosekoitin* - _Maailma on sun_


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 13, 2007)

Finntroll - Vindfärd/Människopesten


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 13, 2007)

System of a Down - Toxicity


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2007)

Warsaw Pack - Survive

It's got a dub/rock feel to it, like Sublime meets DMB or something. I like it a lot, though.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 13, 2007)

*Saosin* - _I Can Tell_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 13, 2007)

*OMD* - _How Bizarre_

Good times.


----------



## coriander (Mar 13, 2007)

Only You -*Joshua Radin*


----------



## Suikka (Mar 13, 2007)

*AAA* - _Kimono Jet Girl_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 13, 2007)

*Royksopp* - _Remind Me_


----------



## kantami (Mar 13, 2007)

That Boy, That Girl - Hadouken


----------



## Love (Mar 13, 2007)

*Death Cab For Cutie*-Soul Meets Body


----------



## Suikka (Mar 13, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - _HEAVEN?_


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 13, 2007)

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 1043. Concerto for Two Violins in D Minor: I. Vivace


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 13, 2007)

*Devo* - _Whip It_

Now whip it.
Into shape.
Shape it up.
Get straight.
Go forward.
Move ahead.​


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 13, 2007)

Jay-Z & LP-99 Problems


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 13, 2007)

_The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything_ - Relient K


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2007)

*War on Drugs - WarsawpacK*

Metal as fuck.


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 13, 2007)

*Asian Kung-fu Generation* - _Sono Wake Wo_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 13, 2007)

*Kawada Mami* - _Hishoku no Sora_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2007)

*2pac* - _Hit Em Up_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 13, 2007)

*Placebo* - _Protege Moi_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 13, 2007)

2 Skinnee Jays, "Riot Nrrrd"


----------



## Suikka (Mar 13, 2007)

*Paku Romi* - _This Light I See_


----------



## Mojo (Mar 13, 2007)

*No Doubt *- Spiderwebs


----------



## Saosin (Mar 13, 2007)

*Thursday* - _Tomorrow I'll Be You_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 13, 2007)

Suikka said:


> *Paku Romi* - _This Light I See_



I love the Bleach Beat Collection! :amazed 

*Kentaro Ito* - _Rosa Rubicundior, Lilio Candidior_


----------



## Insomnia (Mar 13, 2007)

*Modest Mouse* - Parting of the Sensory

I can't move past their new album.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Mar 13, 2007)

*Cary Brothers* - Ride


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 13, 2007)

*10 years* - _Insects_

Through patience I'm viewing from outside
Such a shame your pride
Left you in a state of pure denial
​


----------



## coriander (Mar 13, 2007)

Across the Universe - *The Beatles*


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 13, 2007)

*H-Town* - _Knocking Da Boots_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 13, 2007)

*10 Years* - _Prey_


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 13, 2007)

Jiraiya'sGirl83 said:


> *H-Town* - _Knocking Da Boots_



What a classic between the sheets song


----------



## Liengod (Mar 13, 2007)

*Arctic Monkeys* - _Riot Van_


----------



## Crowe (Mar 13, 2007)

*RJD2 - Smoke and Mirrors*
Who knows what tomorrow will bring,
Maybe sunshine, maybe rain,
But as for me always the same,
Maybe it'll bring my love to me. Who knows?


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 14, 2007)

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 14, 2007)

*Journey* - Don't Stop Believin


----------



## Jessica (Mar 14, 2007)

Nightwish - Moondance


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2007)

Barely in Love-Q-tip


----------



## Saosin (Mar 14, 2007)

*Deftones* - _Around the Fur_


----------



## coriander (Mar 14, 2007)

*Tori  Amos* - A Sorta Fairytale


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2007)

Right Now



Rocky Horror Picture Show - Time Warp


Its just a jump to the left!


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 14, 2007)

^ And a step to the right. 

*The Black Keys* - _Brooklyn Bound_
Well I hate to leave you, hate to put you down
But that way you love darling,
oh I'm Brooklyn bound
I ain't got no money, no house on that hill


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 14, 2007)

Marduk - To The Death's Head True


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2007)

Carousel-Mr.Bungle


----------



## Suikka (Mar 14, 2007)

*KOTOKO* - _Lament_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 14, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine, "Bullet In the Head (Unknown Remix)"


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 14, 2007)

Kotoko - Went Away


----------



## Lilith (Mar 14, 2007)

Heartbeats  - Jos? Gonz?lez


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 14, 2007)

*Snoop Dog & Pharell* - _Beautiful_


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2007)

*Captured! By Robots* - _Ten Commandments_ *LP*


----------



## Suikka (Mar 14, 2007)

*DJ OZMA* - _Boys Bravo_


----------



## jkingler (Mar 14, 2007)

Cibo Matto - Working for Vacation.


----------



## Enter Shikari (Mar 14, 2007)

Hum Halleluja - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Suikka (Mar 14, 2007)

*DJ OZMA* - _Happy Song_


----------



## Shino (Mar 14, 2007)

_Slow Motion_- *Third Eye Blind*

This song has some fucked up lyrics to sound as sweet as it does.  i think thats why i like it so much.


----------



## Tanthalos (Mar 14, 2007)

AMy Sky - Heaven


----------



## Spike (Mar 14, 2007)

*Blue Scholars* - _The ave_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 14, 2007)

*Silverchair* - _Suicidal Dreams_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 14, 2007)

*Fumihiko Tachiki* - _COME to LIKE it. This FIGHT Now._


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 14, 2007)

Movie Theme
Beck
The Information
3:53


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 14, 2007)

Thin Lizzy - Rosalie

The live version, baby.


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 14, 2007)

_Scat Man_ - Scatman John


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 14, 2007)

*OMD* - _How Bizarre_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2007)

*Bone Thugs-N-Harmony ft. Akon* - _I Tried_


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Mar 14, 2007)

*The Fray* - How to save a life.


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 14, 2007)

Finntroll - Nattfödd


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Eminem ft J Black and Masta Ace*- Hellbound
One of the best eminem songs ever


----------



## Liengod (Mar 14, 2007)

*Blood Brothers* - _Under Pressure_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2007)

*DJ Danny D *- _Road Rage_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 14, 2007)

*DFA1979 *- _Black History Month_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 14, 2007)

*Hitomi Kuroishi* - _Masquerade_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 14, 2007)

*Dragon Ash* - _Mustang A Go Go!!!_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote Unquote-Mr.Bungle


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 14, 2007)

*Sparklehorse* - _It's A Wonderful Life_
I wore
A rooster's blood
When it flew
Like doves
I'm a bog
Of poisoned frogs


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2007)

War Within a Breath-Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 14, 2007)

True Loyalty
[*]
50 Cent; Lloyd Banks; Tony Yayo
The New Breed [DVD & CD] Disc 2
3:01


----------



## Saosin (Mar 14, 2007)

*Thousand Foot Krutch* - _Phenomenon_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 14, 2007)

*Anal Cunt* - _I Sold Your Dog To a Chinese Restaurant_


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 14, 2007)

*ORANGE RANGE* - *~Asterisk~


----------



## Jessica (Mar 14, 2007)

3 Doors Down - Behind Those Eyes


----------



## byooki (Mar 14, 2007)

Cannibal Ox - Pigeon


----------



## coriander (Mar 15, 2007)

*Imogen Heap - *_Hide and Seek_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2007)

RV-Faith No More


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 15, 2007)

Bloodhound Gang, "Right Turn Clyde"


----------



## Suikka (Mar 15, 2007)

*Kawada Mami* - _Another Planet_


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 15, 2007)

Deicide - Trifixion


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 15, 2007)

*Cibo Matto* - _Kings of Silence_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2007)

Like a Stone-Audioslave


----------



## spinstate (Mar 15, 2007)

*Busdriver - Kill Your Employer (Recreational Paranoia is the Sport of Now)  	 *


With long armpit hair
Sticking out like a sore thumb, smelling like dinosaur dung
These hippies are holier than thou at poorly attended peace marches holding cold veggie dogs
I'm not your homie or pen pal though I unload ink cartridges as Red State demigods
Cause smearing a salad on a SUV cant
Save the black faces at the refugee camp
There is your sterling Sputnik
To compliment your unfurling drug fix
Youve been hoodwinked the secret brotherhood winks as your heroes push it with a
Branded buttocks
Now he's an action-pose doll
Clad in the latest fashion faux-pas
Just another rapping know-it-all trying to de-politicize those big business ties
Let me guess, youre a macrobiotic cuisine prep-cook
With a text book liberal outlook in an oppressed nook
Couch surfing, but your dads got employment history at Halliburton
While you dress like wild mermen

Cause recreational paranoia
Is the sport of now, so
Kill your employer
Cause recreational paranoia
Is the sport of now, so
Kill your employer

Riddled with neo-expressionism omitted words and arty erasure
You pass out your Green Party favor
Smoking on cush-hash algae at the Bush-bash rally
Mocking army brigade verve
Bar-b-qing sorts of meat substitutes
Arguing at your bleak study group
Shunning pop art in your turtle-neck
Shopping carts with turbo jets
Write Red Cross personal checks
Yet no relief monies are en route
You exchange wistful ki-bi-bos while they prep the missile silos
And Ill fortify the Lefts patron saint
With anti-war cries and face paint
When the GOP appoints a man in tights to read protestors their Miranda rights
This is an anger pact, a teen scratch post
That boast a paperback zine pathos
Unsheathe the saber says thee blasphemers acting coach
And torment the Scientologist at the Cineplex
They are bonafide clansmen in dinner dress
Giving your art loft undertows the thumb and nose

Cause recreational paranoia
Is the sport of now, so
Kill your employer
Cause recreational paranoia
Is the sport of now, so
Kill your employer

I don't join the ranks of ordinary men, uh-huh
I burn flags not oil reserves, uh-huh
I'm no ex-football player Iraqi combatant, uh-huh
Who the fuck do you think youre talking to, uh-huh
I don't join the ranks of ordinary men, uh-huh
I burn flags not oil reserves, uh-huh
I'm no ex-football player Iraqi combatant, uh-huh
Who the fuck do you think youre talking to, uh-huh
It's me fucker, uh-huh
It's me


----------



## Sakura (Mar 15, 2007)

*Lil' Jon* - _Get Low_


----------



## Suzie (Mar 15, 2007)

*A.F.I.* - Miss Murder


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2007)

Under the Bridge-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Monkeydude (Mar 15, 2007)

Volbeat - The Garden's Tale 

(You should try listen to it )


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2007)

Slowly Growing Deaf-Mr.Bungle


----------



## Suikka (Mar 15, 2007)

*Polysics* - _peach pie on the beach_


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 15, 2007)

Sel - Hil Road Ballad   (from the Serial Experiments Lain OST)


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 15, 2007)

*The Beatles* - _Because_


----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2007)

Cibo Matto - Moonchild, courtesy of this link here: this one

<3


----------



## Suikka (Mar 15, 2007)

*Eiko Shimamiya* - _Ozone_


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 15, 2007)

Say Anything - Belt


----------



## isanon (Mar 15, 2007)

*De Lyckliga Kompisarna* - Skönt att va naken


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 15, 2007)

Psycho
Velvet Acid Christ
Fun With Knives
6:38


----------



## isanon (Mar 15, 2007)

*Dragonforce* - deciples of babylon


----------



## Saosin (Mar 15, 2007)

*Thursday* - _War All The Time_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 15, 2007)

Too Much
Spice Girls
Spiceworld
4:31

This was my favorite song through most of my childhood.


----------



## 2D (Mar 15, 2007)

NP: The Fray - How To Save A Life [01:21/04:23] [---|-------]


----------



## isanon (Mar 15, 2007)

*Haggard* - The Observer


----------



## Saosin (Mar 15, 2007)

*Vertical Horizon* - _Shackled_


----------



## olaf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Kalxons *- _Golden Skans_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 15, 2007)

*Lou Rawls* - _You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine_


----------



## isanon (Mar 15, 2007)

*Haggard* - In A Pale Moon's Shadow


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 15, 2007)

2 Skinnee J's "Ballpoint Man"


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2007)

Wooden Jesus-Temple of The Dog


----------



## Suikka (Mar 15, 2007)

*KOTOKO* - _Shooting Star_


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 15, 2007)

Pain-Not Afraid to Die!


----------



## Roy (Mar 15, 2007)

Roy Buchanan- Hey Joe


----------



## 2D (Mar 15, 2007)

NP: Special D - Come With Me [00:33/03:11] [--|--------]


----------



## isanon (Mar 15, 2007)

*Haggard* - Daddy Was Her First Man


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 15, 2007)

*Busdriver* - _Sun Shower_


----------



## 2D (Mar 15, 2007)

NP: The Chemical Brothers - Under The Influence [02:30/04:16] [------|----]


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2007)

Big Sur Moon-Buckethead.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 15, 2007)

*Taking Back Sunday* - This Photograph Is Proof


----------



## Michers (Mar 15, 2007)

*Rocky Horror Picture Show sndtrk*- _Sweet Transvestite_


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 15, 2007)

Beast and the Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 15, 2007)

*Guns N' Roses* - _Welcome To The Jungle_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2007)

The F Word-Cannibal Ox


----------



## Michers (Mar 15, 2007)

*Mika*- _Love Today_


----------



## Hybridial (Mar 15, 2007)

When the Night Meets the Day - Stratovarius


----------



## Michers (Mar 15, 2007)

One Jump Ahead- Aladdin


----------



## Crowe (Mar 15, 2007)

J Dilla - Time The Donut of the Heart


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 15, 2007)

*GET UP! Rapper!* -Salt5 


BANANA CHIPPU CHIPPU CHIPPU CHIPPU CHIPPU CHIPPU CHIPPU CHIPPU CHIPPU CHIPPU CHIPPU!


----------



## Michers (Mar 15, 2007)

Topsy Turvy- The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 15, 2007)

*Beck* - _Loser_


----------



## Michers (Mar 15, 2007)

*Mika*- _Billy Brown_


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Line of Scrimmage*-Evidence feat Slug


----------



## ガゼット_ラブルー (Mar 15, 2007)

秋風のメモリイ - *ポロリ*

Li'l Note:

秋風のメモリイ = Akikaze no MEMORII (name of song) 

ポロリ = PORORI (name of band)



Good、catchy、nyappy、entertaining stuff!! ^_~ <3~


----------



## Michers (Mar 15, 2007)

*Ewan Mcgregor*- _Your Song_


----------



## Soraclaws (Mar 15, 2007)

*Scenario* - _Saboten_


----------



## Michers (Mar 15, 2007)

Belle- Beauty And the Beast


----------



## Geno (Mar 15, 2007)

The World - Nightmare


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2007)

Sofa King-MF Doom


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 16, 2007)

subhumans - heads of state


----------



## Crowe (Mar 16, 2007)

*RJD2 ft Blueprint - Final Frontier*

[Verse 1]
*We breathe adrenaline, elevate organically
Life begins when the record spins and ends
When blended into the next with scratches
RJ constructs the canvas, I find a color that matches
Outline the rhyme and increase the content
Blueprint the piece that completes the concepts
Sequence the song steps to make it more complex
Soul Position in, sole possession of
Poll position, hold your breath and listen*
While I resurrect these twenty-six letters
A lesson to beginners that tend to pale in comparisson
You're not ill, and if you are
My notepad's full of medicine
Plus my freestyle is Excedrin
Take two hours and call me back with a new style
And show me you're prepared for the final frontier


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 16, 2007)

Only One - Slipknot

Skipping horridly cause Limewires a bitch


----------



## Dave (Mar 16, 2007)

she has a girlfriend now - reel big fish


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 16, 2007)

Moskau - Rammstein


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2007)

Simply Beautiful(live)-Fantomas


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 16, 2007)

Mein Teil - Rammstein


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Come Sail Away -Styx
Link removed


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 16, 2007)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Saosin (Mar 16, 2007)

*Our Lady Peace* - _Clumsy_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 16, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine, "Freedom"


----------



## isanon (Mar 16, 2007)

*Opeth *- Wreath


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 16, 2007)

In Flames - Dismiss the Cynics


----------



## coriander (Mar 16, 2007)

*Snow Patrol - *_Chocolate_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 16, 2007)

Sage Francis, "Embarrassed"


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 16, 2007)

Johnny Truant - Footprints In The Thunder


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2007)

Golem II: The Bionic Vapour Boy-Mr.Bungle


----------



## escamoh (Mar 16, 2007)

bannister boy - the delicate dawn


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 16, 2007)

*Len* - _Steal My Sunshine_


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Mar 16, 2007)

*I'd just like to thank everyone who pimped albums in the last 15 days. The variety and quality is just fucking brilliant. Made me realise how phenomenal _this_ whole pimping business is. Jazakallah. 

*P.A. - Rap Author Feat. Craig G (Incise)*


----------



## isanon (Mar 16, 2007)

*Raintime *- Traccia  5


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 16, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _Showtime_


----------



## isanon (Mar 16, 2007)

Kiuas - Warrior Soul


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 16, 2007)

Symphony X - The Odyssey


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 16, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _Say It Right_


----------



## isanon (Mar 16, 2007)

*Hel* - Valkyriors Dom


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 16, 2007)

New Abortion - Slipknot


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 16, 2007)

Dead!
My Chemical Romance
The Black Parade
3:17

I'm in a MCR mood right now. I heard this is gonna be on the Xbox 360 version of Guitar Hero 2. I hope so. It's a wicked good song.


----------



## Suikka (Mar 16, 2007)

*Frou Frou* - _Must be Dreaming_


----------



## coriander (Mar 16, 2007)

*Taking Back Sunday - *_Slowdance on the Inside_


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 16, 2007)

In Flames - System


----------



## escamoh (Mar 16, 2007)

nujabes - silver morning


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 16, 2007)

Transplants, "Tall Cans In the Air"


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Rage Against the Machine-* People of the Sun


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2007)

RHCP-  Mellowship Slinky in B major


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 16, 2007)

*Legion of Doom // From Autumn to Ashes vs Dead Poetic* - _Lolita's Medicine_


----------



## Michers (Mar 16, 2007)

*Mika*-_ Billy Brown_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 16, 2007)

*Bishop Allen* - _Eve of Destruction_


----------



## Michers (Mar 16, 2007)

*Ali Project*- _King Knight_


----------



## Geno (Mar 16, 2007)

You Got Game - Kimeru


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 16, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _Marrow of a Bone_


----------



## Michers (Mar 16, 2007)

*Tool*- _Vicarious_


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 16, 2007)

Cryptopsy - The Pestilence that Walketh in Darkness (Psalm 91 : 5-8)


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 16, 2007)

*Groove Coverage* - _Million Tears_
Is it a lie or is it true?
So many tears I've cried for you.


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Mar 16, 2007)

*Chris Brown* Gimme That Remix


----------



## Saosin (Mar 16, 2007)

*Thousand Foot Krutch* - _Faith, Love, and Happiness_


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 16, 2007)

Eeyore - Slipknot


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 16, 2007)

Dir en Grey - *Dead Tree*


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 16, 2007)

Hoobastank* - The Reason*


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 16, 2007)

*HOME MADE Kazoku* - _~Shooting Star~_


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 16, 2007)

Benzin - Rammstein


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 16, 2007)

*Goo Goo Dolls* - Here is Gone


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Three Point One Four-Bloodhound Gang


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 16, 2007)

_Planet Hell_ - Nightwish


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 16, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _Play Ball_


----------



## Michers (Mar 16, 2007)

*Coheed and Cambria*- _The Suffering_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 16, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _In God's Hands_


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 16, 2007)

*Deadstar Assembly* - Send Me an Angel


----------



## Michers (Mar 16, 2007)

*Coheed And Cambria*- _Blood Red Summer_


----------



## Tousen (Mar 16, 2007)

robin thicke - lost without you


----------



## Michers (Mar 16, 2007)

*Coheed and Cambria*-_ Welcome Home_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 16, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake* - FutureSex/LoveSound


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2007)

She Looks To Me-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 17, 2007)

Getting Away With Murder - Papa Roach


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 17, 2007)

*J Dilla*-ibm
sick ass beat


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 17, 2007)

*Gackt* - _Vanilla (Unplugged Version)_


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 17, 2007)

_Summer Time_ - Sublime


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 17, 2007)

*Stereo MC's* - _Connected_


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 17, 2007)

Rosenrot - Rammstein


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 17, 2007)

Johnny Truant - I love you even though you're a zombie now


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 17, 2007)

Fun-Lovin' Criminals, "The Grave & the Constant"


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2007)

*Ludacris* - _Move Bitch_


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 17, 2007)

Manowar - Mountains


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2007)

awesome more Manowar fans



neway

*Led Zeppelin* - Bring it on Home


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 17, 2007)

21st Century-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 17, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _The Domestic Fucker Family_


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2007)

you know my name - chris cornell


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 17, 2007)

Johnny Truant - Footprints In The Thunder


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 17, 2007)

ACDC - Highway to hell


----------



## Suikka (Mar 17, 2007)

*Keiji Fujiwara* - _Soshite Kyou mo Sekai wa.._


----------



## coriander (Mar 17, 2007)

*Dave Matthews* - _Oh_


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 17, 2007)

Manowar - Burning


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 17, 2007)

Chicken' Huntin'
Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Suikka (Mar 17, 2007)

*SHIHO* - _FUCK ME -Radio Activity Mix-_


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 17, 2007)

Jethro Tull - Wind Up


----------



## Hybridial (Mar 17, 2007)

The Truth Beneath the Rose - Within Temptation


----------



## Suzie (Mar 17, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance* - Famous Last Words


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 17, 2007)

Doctor Online
Zeromancer
Eurotrash
3:18


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Radiohead* - _There There_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 17, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _My Galaxy, Your Sea_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Death Cab for Cutie* - _Marching Bands of Manhattan_


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 17, 2007)

Labyrinth - Falling Rain


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*The Mars Volta* - _Frances the Mute_


----------



## coriander (Mar 17, 2007)

*The Thrills *- _Not for All the Love in the World_


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 17, 2007)

Manowar - Hymn Of The Immortal Warriors


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Babyshambles* - _Why Did You Break My Heart / Piracy_


----------



## coriander (Mar 17, 2007)

*Simon & Garfunkel* - _The Only Living Boy in New York_


----------



## Michers (Mar 17, 2007)

*David Bowie*- _Dance Magic_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 17, 2007)

*access* - _VIEW_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*The Postal Service* - _Natural Anthem_


----------



## 2D (Mar 17, 2007)

NP:  Here We Go - KB Project  [02:38/03:26] [--------|--]


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Snow Patrol* - *Run*


----------



## coriander (Mar 17, 2007)

*Snow Patrol -*_ Chasing Cars_


----------



## Geno (Mar 17, 2007)

Zetsubou Billy - Maximun The Hormone (Death Note 2nd Ending)


----------



## 2D (Mar 17, 2007)

NP:  Rave Heaven - Dave McCullen  [02:22/03:22] [-------|---]


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Under the Influence of Giants*- Mama's Room


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 17, 2007)

Zombies - Time of the Season

_bow bow boooww_


----------



## less (Mar 17, 2007)

^ 'tis a classic for a reason.

As for me:

Espers - Dead Queen

Folktastic to the max. Future pimp? Just might.


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Death Cab for Cutie* - *Amputations*


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 17, 2007)

*Modest Mouse* - _Float On_


----------



## Raiju (Mar 17, 2007)

Snow(hey oh)-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Sigur Ros* - *Alafoss*


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 17, 2007)

Queens of The Stone Age - the Mosquito Song


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 17, 2007)

*Malice Mizer* - _Gardenia_


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 17, 2007)

*This Love* - Angela Aki


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Clap Your Hands Say Yeah* - *Upon This Tidal Wave of Young Blood*


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2007)

Roy Buchanan - jamming on a Blues Master guitar

I'm ashamed to admit that I was largely ignorant of this man until last week. What a travesty.


----------



## Suikka (Mar 17, 2007)

*Olivia* - _A Little Pain_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 17, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _Say It Right_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Arctic Monkeys* - *Still Take You Home*


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2007)

*Usher ft. Ludacris & Lil John *- _Yeah_


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 17, 2007)

Nile - Churning The Maelstrom


----------



## Mojo (Mar 17, 2007)

*Avril Lavigne* - Girlfriend


----------



## Suzie (Mar 17, 2007)

*Nightmare* - Jishou Shonen Terrorist


----------



## Suikka (Mar 17, 2007)

*HOME MADE KAZOKU* - _Nagareboshi ~Shooting Star~_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Death Cab for Cutie* - *Fake Frowns*


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 17, 2007)

*ORANGE RANGE* - _Mission in Taisakusen_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2007)

*UVERworld* - _just Melody_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*The Mars Volta* - *Eunuch Provocateur*


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 17, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _Showtime_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 17, 2007)

*Apotheosis* - _O' Fortuna [Hard Chuch Mix]_


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 17, 2007)

Blink 182 "Not Now"


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 17, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _This is Love_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Art Burt* - *Bad Weekend*


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 17, 2007)

Sum 41 - No Reason


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 17, 2007)

*U2 *- _With Or Without You_


----------



## Michers (Mar 17, 2007)

*The Birthday Massacre*- _Blue_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Incubus* - *Aqueous Transmission*


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 17, 2007)

*U2* - _Hold me, Thrill me, Kiss Me, Kill Me_


----------



## coriander (Mar 17, 2007)

*Smashing Pumpkins** - *_Zero_


----------



## naru_kun (Mar 17, 2007)

Jack's Mannequin: Dark Bluueee.


----------



## Heero (Mar 17, 2007)

*Rise against - *_Behind closed doors_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 17, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - _Closer_


----------



## Mojo (Mar 17, 2007)

*Blink-182* - Josie


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*The Strokes* - *New York City Chops*


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2007)

*Timbaland Feat. Nelly Furtado & Justin Timberlake* – _Give It To Me_


----------



## Michers (Mar 17, 2007)

*Coheed and Cambria*- _Welcome Home_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*Weezer* - *My Name is Jonas*


----------



## coriander (Mar 17, 2007)

*Dave Matthews Band *-  _The Space Between_


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 17, 2007)

Word Up! - KoRn


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 17, 2007)

of montreal, I'm seeing them on monday. Fuckin' excited


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 17, 2007)

*RAMMSTEIN* - Rein Raus


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 17, 2007)

Go Getta
R. Kelly; Young Jeezy
The Inspiration:  Thug Motivation 102
Rap
3:49


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> of montreal, I'm seeing them on monday. Fuckin' excited


Of Montreal is brilliant.

*Death Cab For Cutie* - *Different Names for the Same T*


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 17, 2007)

Freak on a leash - KoRn


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 17, 2007)

Become The Catalyst
All That Remains
The Fall Of Ideals
3:06
Metalcore

I just got this CD for my birthday. Really good.


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

*The Postal Service* - *Recycled Air*


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 18, 2007)

The Project Hate MCMXCIX - Weep


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Bloc Party* - *Helicopter (Santa Monica Mix)*


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 18, 2007)

Cryptopsy - Phobophile


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 18, 2007)

Collective Soul music.

Source :0


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2007)

Hunger Strike-Temple Of The Dog


----------



## cygnus (Mar 18, 2007)

OF MONTREAL!!!!!

Anyone want me to pimp the newer albums???


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2007)

Black hole sun-Soundgarden


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 18, 2007)

*Beat Crusaders* - _Everybody Hates My Guitar Sound_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 18, 2007)

*MELL* - _Spiral_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 18, 2007)

*Skillet* -_ Under My Skin_


----------



## Dave (Mar 18, 2007)

RHPS - dammit janet


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Mar 18, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> RHPS - dammit janet



Umm, why?

Beastie Boys - Body Movin'

_Ready, one.
You will do this four times with the left
Four with the right
Then eight times with both
Then repeat.

Body movin, body movin
A-1 sound, sound so soothing
Body movin, body movin
We be getting down and you know were crush groovin.

Now let me get some action from the back section
We need body rocking not perfection
Let your back bone flip but dont slip a disc
Let your spine unwind just take a risk
I wanna do the freak until the break of dawn
Now, tell me party people is that so wrong
The ship is docking, inter-lockin
And up-rockin electro-shocking
Were getting down computer action
Do the robotic satisfaction
All of yall get off the wall
Have a ball and get involved with

Body movin, body movin
With the a-1 sound sound so soothing
Body movin, body movin
We be getting down and you know were crush groovin.

Stand erect, arms down,
Swing left arm big same with the right

Flame on, Im gone
Im so sweet like a nice bon bon
Came out rapping when I was born
Mom said rock it til the break of dawn
Puttin bodies in motion cause I got the notion
Like roy cormier with the coconut lotion
The sound of music makin you insane
You cant explain to people this type of mind frame
Like a bottle of chateau neuf du pap
Im fine like wine when I start to rap
We need body rockin not perfection
Let me get some action from the back section

Body movin, body movin
A-1 sound, sound so soothing
Body movin, body movin
We be getting down and you know were crush groovin

Left arm ready and one,
And again, stand erect

Mike d with the master plan
I said ooh my my and thank you maam
And when I grab the mic you scream ooh God damn
The creme de la creme is who I am
Mca where have you been
Packed like sardines in the tin
So kick off your shoes and put on your swim fins
Cause when it comes to quarries Im known to swim
And adrock light up the place
And if you pull my card you pull the ace
And if you ask me to turn up the bass
And if you play defender I could be your hyper space

Body movin, body movin
With the a-1 sound sound so soothing
Body movin, body movin
We be getting down and you know were crush groovin.

You will do eight hops on the left, eight on the right
Four left four right, two left, two right
Then one each: left, right, left, right
Start and land on the balls of the feet
Left foot, ready, its one, two, three, four, five._


----------



## Cava (Mar 18, 2007)

brighter than sunshine- aqualung


----------



## Saosin (Mar 18, 2007)

*Pillar* - _Rewind_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 18, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _Mizu Keshiki Hoshi Moyou_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 18, 2007)

*Younha* - _Ashita, Tenki Ni Nare_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Yui - just my way


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 18, 2007)

*losing my religion *-_ REM_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Brave new world


----------



## coriander (Mar 18, 2007)

*Leona Naess* - _Calling_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Pillar - frontline


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 18, 2007)

Van Halen - Panama


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Mar 18, 2007)

*DJ Danger Mouse* - _99 Problems_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Kana - lolita


----------



## Jaculus (Mar 18, 2007)

Children Of Bodom - Downfall.


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Sielnt hill 4 soundtrack - your rain


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Rilo Kiley* - *Spectacular Views*


----------



## Mojo (Mar 18, 2007)

Everytime We Touch  - *Cascada*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Under17 - koi no himitsu


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Joy Division* - *Something Must Break*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

vast- touched


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Death Cab for Cutie* - *Summer Skin*


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 18, 2007)

Barry White - Just The Way You Are


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Yoko Kanno - strangers


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Fischerspooner* - *Sweetness*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Maaya Sakamoto - tell  me what the rain knows


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*At the Drive In* - *Hulahoop Wounds*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

yuki - home sweet home


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Pedro the Lion* - *The Longest Winter*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 18, 2007)

This Calling
All That Remains
The Fall Of Ideals
3:38
Metalcore


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2007)

Can't Change Me-Chris Cornell


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*M83* - *She Stands Up*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 18, 2007)

The Weak Willed
All That Remains
The Fall Of Ideals
4:05
Metalcore


----------



## Suikka (Mar 18, 2007)

*Eiko Shimamiya* - _ULYSSES_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Explosions in the Sky* - *Home*


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2007)

Bored-Deftones


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 18, 2007)

Black Sabbath
Black Sabbath
Black Sabbath
6:18
Heavy Metal


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*A Silver Mt. Zion* - *The Triumph of Our Tired Eyes*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 18, 2007)

Highway Star
Deep Purple
Machine Head
6:07
Hard Rock


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*The Appleseed Cast* - *Innocent Vigilent Ordinary*


----------



## Yosha (Mar 18, 2007)

*Kanye West* - Slow Jamz


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor* - *Providence*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 18, 2007)

Holy Wars... The Punishment Due
Megadeth
Capitol Punishment: The Megadeth Years [Japan Bonus Track]
6:33
Thrash Metal


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*The Album Leaf* - *Thule*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 18, 2007)

You're Crashing, But You're No Wave
Butch Walker; Fall Out Boy
Infinity On High
3:42
Emo


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Mogwai* - *Helicon 1*


----------



## Suikka (Mar 18, 2007)

*Lia* - _Tori no Uta_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Flyleaf - there  for you


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Red Sparowes* - *The Sixth Extinction Crept Up Slowly, Like Sunlight Through Shutters as We Looked Back in Regret*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Flyleaf - amy says


----------



## ricc (Mar 18, 2007)

*Taku Iwasaki* - _Daybreak Symphony_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

iron maiden  - aces high


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Belle and Sebastian* - *If You're Feeling Sinister*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Kate bush - this  woman's work


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*The Microphones* - *The Glow Pt. 4*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

lostprophets - last train home


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Spoon* - *The Beast and Dragon, Adored*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

metallica - until it sleeps


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Bloc Party* - _Where is Home?_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Kana - heart


----------



## chrisp (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmm...though nobody had heard about Morten Abel, I assume most of you know Bob Marley. 

No Woman No Cry
I Shot the Sheriff
Get Up, Stand Up
Buffalo Soldier
Is this Love 
(Soul Shake Down)


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

David Hasselhoff - Hooked on a Feeling 

LOOOOOOOOL ?


----------



## Suikka (Mar 18, 2007)

*Kouki Miyata* - _Hanatarou Desu ~REMIX desu~_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

yoko kanno - moon


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*The Postal Service* - _Such Great Heights_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

10 years  - wasteland


----------



## Saosin (Mar 18, 2007)

*The Postal Service* - _Such Great Heights_


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 18, 2007)

Dir en Grey - *THE PLEDGE*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Kana - hebi Ichigo


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Do Make Say Think* - _Classic Noodlanding_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

go go dolls -iris


----------



## Saosin (Mar 18, 2007)

*The Pixies* - _Where Is My Mind_


----------



## 2D (Mar 18, 2007)

NP: Hard-Fi - Cash Machine [00:24/01:53] [--|--------]


----------



## Love (Mar 18, 2007)

Heywood Banks- The Dinosaur Song


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Blink 182 "Not Now"


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 18, 2007)

Dir en Grey - *Filth*


----------



## Geno (Mar 18, 2007)

Breaking The Habit - Linkin Park


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Sigur Ros* - _Hlemmur 3_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 18, 2007)

*Yuki Kajiura* - _Mezame_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor* - _The Dead Flag Blues_


----------



## pnaichopstix (Mar 18, 2007)

*BUT* - Koda Kumi


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm in a very Diru mood XD

Diru - *Saku*


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Bloc Party* - _Blue Light_


----------



## Love (Mar 18, 2007)

*Hellogoodbye*-Baby It's Fact


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2007)

Pressure Cooker - Falling Up. 

Ah, glorious, fun reggae/ska. Gotta love good the uptempo horn music.


----------



## Love (Mar 18, 2007)

*Hellogoodbye*-I Saw It On Your Keyboard


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Mogwai* - _Tuner_


----------



## Michers (Mar 18, 2007)

*Muse*- _Falling Away With You_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

flyleaf - cassie


----------



## Suikka (Mar 18, 2007)

*RYTHEM* - _Houkigumo_


----------



## Michers (Mar 18, 2007)

*Muse*- _Hysteria_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

Michers said:


> *Muse*- _Falling Away With You_



Muse 

*Tortoise* - _Gamera_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Maaya Sakamoto - blind summer fish


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 18, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _Tsumi To Batsu_


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2007)

@Atomsk: I need some Tortoise. I'll trade ya for some of The Villains. 

/spinning Pressure Cooker - Miss Fitz (nice pimp, Mike )


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

jkingler said:


> @Atomsk: I need some Tortoise. I'll trade ya for some of The Villains.
> 
> /spinning Pressure Cooker - Miss Fitz (nice pimp, Mike )



I'd be willing to trade if all of my music revenue wasn't thanks to LastFM.  

*The Constantines * - _Goodbye Baby & Amen_


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2007)

Ah, oh well. I'll get you some Nickel Creek in the meantime, since the other stuff I rec'd in the other thread is all on my external HD, which I have stored away at the moment. 

/spins Roy Buchanan - Fly...Night Bird


----------



## Near (Mar 18, 2007)

RATM - Killing in the name of  RAWR


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

jkingler said:


> Ah, oh well. I'll UL some of The Villains for you anyways, since the other stuff I rec'd in the other thread is all on my external HD, which I have stored away at the moment.
> 
> /spins Roy Buchanan - Fly...Night Bird



Choice, really a lot of the bands you listed really overlap with most of the music I listen to. Mainstream country really did push me away from some good stuff.

*Caribou* - _Happy Ending_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Explosions in the Sky* - _Day Two_


----------



## Love (Mar 18, 2007)

*Dir En Grey*-Cage


----------



## Michers (Mar 18, 2007)

*Muse*- _Stockholm Syndrome_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Joy Division* - _Candidate_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

Nana kitade - alice


----------



## Michers (Mar 18, 2007)

*Muse*- _Feeling Good_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

*Death From Above 1979* - _Black History Month_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 18, 2007)

*ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION* - _Senseless_


----------



## Michers (Mar 18, 2007)

*Nirvana*- _Heart shaped Box_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 18, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Rebirthing_


----------



## Michers (Mar 18, 2007)

*Say Anything*- _Wow, I Can Get Sexual Too._


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 18, 2007)

John Legend *" Save Room "*

Lovely Video - Link removed


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Clap Your Hands Say Yea "My Yellow Country Teeth"


----------



## 2D (Mar 18, 2007)

NP: Billy Talent - Red Flag [00:59/03:36] [---|-------]


----------



## Saosin (Mar 18, 2007)

*Saosin* - _You're Not Alone_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 18, 2007)

*Mai Hoshimura* - _Sakura Biyori_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 18, 2007)

*Suwabe Junichi* - _Cross With You_


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 18, 2007)

YUI "I remember You" (Acoustic)


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2007)

Roy Buchanan - Wayfaring Blues

Check the second half of the vid, after B.B. It's great stuff. <3


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 18, 2007)

Mötley Crüe - Danger


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2007)

*Westside Connection* - _Bow Down_


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Switchfoot - Dirty Second Hands


I am ADDICTED to this song.


----------



## escamoh (Mar 18, 2007)

buckethead - whitewash


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 18, 2007)

Ground Zero - El Derecho de Vivir En Paz + Shinoshin 3/4


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 18, 2007)

Magnum - Shoot


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 18, 2007)

Before I Forget - Slipknot


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Rage Against The Machine* -Know Youre Enemy


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2007)

*Aventura* - _Obsession_


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 18, 2007)

*Phantom stranger *- _Rob zombie_


----------



## Mojo (Mar 18, 2007)

Smack My Bitch Up - *The Prodigy*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - My Ashes

Got one of the new tracks again. Awesome song.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 18, 2007)

*King Adora* - _Big Isn't Beautiful_
I am a teenage drama queen,
I throw my guts up for self-esteem,
It haunts my dreams,
It haunts my every dream


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 18, 2007)

*Hoobastank - *_The First of You_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 18, 2007)

*CHEMISTRY* - _Second to None_


----------



## Pontago (Mar 18, 2007)

Amon Amarth-Cry of the Blackbirds.

Sublime-Date Rape


----------



## Michers (Mar 18, 2007)

*Thrice*- _Carol Of the Bells_(hahah X-mas music......)


----------



## Suzie (Mar 18, 2007)

*The Vincent Black Shadow* - Metro


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 18, 2007)

zeppelin's whole lotta love!


----------



## IBU (Mar 19, 2007)

Shout Out Out Out Out- Dude You Feel Electrical


----------



## Ms_Mayhem (Mar 19, 2007)

*Read My Mind* - The Killers


----------



## IBU (Mar 19, 2007)

Death From Above 1979-Romantic Rights


----------



## Dave (Mar 19, 2007)

less talk more rokk - freezepop


----------



## Saosin (Mar 19, 2007)

*Crossfade* - _Colors_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 19, 2007)

Preaching The End Of The World-Chris Cornell


----------



## Cava (Mar 19, 2007)

Dishwalla - above the wreckage


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 19, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine, "Sleep Now in the Fire"


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 19, 2007)

Killing in the name-Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 19, 2007)

emily haines & the soft skeleton - knives don't have your back


----------



## coriander (Mar 19, 2007)

*Beat Crusaders - *_Hit in the USA_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 19, 2007)

*Rose Royce *- _Wishing on a Star_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 19, 2007)

*AAA* - _Chikyuu ni Dakarete ~wall 5 remix~_


----------



## jkingler (Mar 19, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=pFhjVbPfPqQ[/YOUTUBE]

Roy Buchanan - Soul Dressing

Damn, he can hit some blue licks as hard as or harder than SRV. And rock as quickly and emotively as Santana. IN THE SAME SONG. 

Fucking awesome!


----------



## Spike (Mar 19, 2007)

*Colin Hay* - _Circles Erratica_


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2007)

*Beck* - _Beautiful Way_


----------



## coriander (Mar 19, 2007)

*Beat Crusaders - *_Moon on the Water_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 19, 2007)

*Final Fantasy* - The CN Tower Belongs To The Dead


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2007)

*The Ataris* - _Your Boyfriend Sucks_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 19, 2007)

I use to love the Ataris when I was a freshmen in high school.

*Elliot BROOD* - _Superior_


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> I use to love the Ataris when I was a freshmen in high school.



Yea, that's around my zone <3


----------



## Liengod (Mar 19, 2007)

*Jason Collet* - _Pink Night_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 19, 2007)

*Beat Crusaders* - _Mickey Mouse Club March_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 19, 2007)

*The Postal Service* - _Be Still My Heart_


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 19, 2007)

Queens of the Stone Age - Six Shooter


----------



## tuub (Mar 19, 2007)

Dark Tranquillity - Hours Passed in Exile


----------



## Lilith (Mar 19, 2007)

Silent hill soundtrack 4 -  room of angel


----------



## Saosin (Mar 19, 2007)

*Crossfade* - _Cold_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 19, 2007)

System of a down - needles


----------



## Liengod (Mar 19, 2007)

*Wixel* - _Nowhere_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 19, 2007)

gregory and the hawk - boats and birts


----------



## Liengod (Mar 19, 2007)

*Wixel* - _Aai_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 19, 2007)

system of a down - sugar


----------



## Liengod (Mar 19, 2007)

*Wixel* - _Karen Ikea_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 19, 2007)

*Dance Dance Revolution Mario Mix* - _Deep Freeze_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 19, 2007)

kana - chimame


----------



## Auraya (Mar 19, 2007)

*Teenagers*-My chemical romance


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 19, 2007)

Alice Cooper - Snakebite


----------



## Liengod (Mar 19, 2007)

*Death Cab for Cutie* - _Passenger Seat_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 19, 2007)

guns n' roses - november rain


----------



## Michers (Mar 19, 2007)

*Sick Puppies*-_All The Same_


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 19, 2007)

Tyler Bates - Submission (300 soundtrack)


----------



## Smoke (Mar 19, 2007)

Metallica - The Four Horsemen


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 19, 2007)

Trost - In Diesen Raum (Dj Hell remix)


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 19, 2007)

*Asian Kung-Fu Generation* - _Blue Train_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 19, 2007)

end of evangelion - komm s??er tod


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 19, 2007)

*How Can You Tell I'm Not There? - Enduser*

Mmmm, so shiny, and electronic.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 19, 2007)

*dredg* - _Hungover On A Tuesday_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 19, 2007)

*YUI* - _I know_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 19, 2007)

Jin roh Theme


----------



## L (Mar 19, 2007)

PAIN-three days grace


----------



## Suikka (Mar 19, 2007)

*globe* - _DEPARTURES_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 19, 2007)

yoko kanno / maaya sakamoto- fate


----------



## Michers (Mar 19, 2007)

*The Jumpsuit Aparratus*- _Face Down_


----------



## Roy (Mar 19, 2007)

Roy Buchanan - Soul Dressing


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote Unquote-Mr.Bungle


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 19, 2007)

*Fear Factory* - _Slave Labor_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2007)

*Nightmare* - _the WORLD_


----------



## Mojo (Mar 19, 2007)

Let's Get It On - *Marvin Gaye*


----------



## BSU:S-RANK SHINOBI (Mar 19, 2007)

Blue October-Into the Ocean


----------



## Mojo (Mar 19, 2007)

Blue Spanish Sky - *Chris Isaak*


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 19, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado & Juanes *- _Te Busque_


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 19, 2007)

young bucc - say it to my face


----------



## ricc (Mar 19, 2007)

*Meister* - _I Call You Love_


----------



## Mojo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Radiohead* - 2+2=5


----------



## Michers (Mar 19, 2007)

*Radiohead*- _Creep_


----------



## Ms_Mayhem (Mar 19, 2007)

*HIT IN THE USA* - Beat Crusaders


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 19, 2007)

*bang A gong get it on *_- T-rex_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 19, 2007)

We'll Paint This Town  (Tpfscm)-X-Ecutioners/Mike Patton


----------



## c_wong428 (Mar 19, 2007)

_Legend Of Pain_ ~ DJ Sharpnel


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 19, 2007)

Testify-Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 19, 2007)

Golden I
Mindless Self Indulgence
Frankenstein Girls Will Seem Strangely Sexy
2:05


----------



## Michers (Mar 19, 2007)

*Muse*-_ Starlight_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 19, 2007)

*dredg* - _Convalescent_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 19, 2007)

Boomin'
Mindless Self Indulgence
Frankenstein Girls Will Seem Strangely Sexy
1:21
Electropunk


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Mar 19, 2007)

Yo(Excuse me miss)-Chris Brown


----------



## Pontago (Mar 19, 2007)

Korn-Im the one

Meximum the Hormone-Whats up people!?


----------



## goon uchiha (Mar 19, 2007)

T-Pain:  Buy you a drink


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 19, 2007)

*Rammstein* - Du Hast (Live aus Berlin)


----------



## Raiju (Mar 19, 2007)

It's not over-Dautreay(i can't spell worth shit)


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 19, 2007)

*Queen* - _Bohemian Rhapsody_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 19, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _Passion [After the Battle]_


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 19, 2007)

The Roots-Seed 2.0


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 19, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _Final Distance_


----------



## Heero (Mar 19, 2007)

*Rise against - *_Broken English_


----------



## Jessica (Mar 19, 2007)

Audioslave - Out of Exile


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 19, 2007)

*Ladytron* - _Seventeen_
They only want you when you're seventeen
When you're twenty-one you're not fun
They take a polaroid and let you go
Say they'll let you know, so come on.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

*Thousand Foot Krutch* - _Puppet_


----------



## Heero (Mar 20, 2007)

*Rise against - *_injection_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 20, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - _Just Like You Imagined_


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 20, 2007)

*Dead Again - Type O Negative*

High paced, almost poppy, and Peters voice sounds as awesome as ever.

One track into the new album, and I am in love....except for one thing...the fucking leak overlay
>.<


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 20, 2007)

A state of trance episode 292 - Armin van Buuren <3


----------



## Suikka (Mar 20, 2007)

*AAA* - _"Q"_...


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 20, 2007)

Yasuhi Ishii, "The World Without Logos"


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

*Thursday* - _Tomorrow I'll Be You_


----------



## Sakura (Mar 20, 2007)

*Bloc Party* - _Two More Years_


----------



## Suzie (Mar 20, 2007)

*The Vincent Black Shadow* - Metro


----------



## coriander (Mar 20, 2007)

*Eastmountainsouth -*_ Hard Times_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

*Unwritten Law* - _Shoulda Known Better_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 20, 2007)

A million times-Q-tip


----------



## Sakura (Mar 20, 2007)

*Robin Thicke* - _Lost Without You_


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 20, 2007)

Destruction - Life Without Sense


----------



## Sakura (Mar 20, 2007)

*Paris Hilton* - _Turn You On_ =P


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 20, 2007)

Dio - Master of the Moon


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 20, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _Say It Right_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 20, 2007)

Suprise! You're Dead!-Faith No More.


----------



## Suikka (Mar 20, 2007)

*globe* - _try this shoot (Original Version)_


----------



## isanon (Mar 20, 2007)

*amorphis* - light my fire (cover)


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 20, 2007)

Before Dawn from ...    (One Piece ending 5, those endings always rock)


----------



## Lilith (Mar 20, 2007)

Yui - its happy line


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

*TRUSTcompany* -  _Downfall_


----------



## isanon (Mar 20, 2007)

hammerfall - threshold


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2007)

*Moloko* - _Sing It Back_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 20, 2007)

*Disturbed* - _Down With the Sickness_


----------



## isanon (Mar 20, 2007)

*Epica -* Cry for the moon


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 20, 2007)

Joop - Live at Trance Energy 2007 

A must have for the trance addicts.
<3


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2007)

*Moloko* - _Forever More_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 20, 2007)

yui - just my way


----------



## 2D (Mar 20, 2007)

NP: Jimmy Eat World - Pain [00:10/03:04] [-|---------]


----------



## Lilith (Mar 20, 2007)

Yoko kanno - moon


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Mar 20, 2007)

My Chemical Romance - Sleep


----------



## Lilith (Mar 20, 2007)

kana - heart


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 20, 2007)

*Asian Kung-Fu Generation* - _Understand_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 20, 2007)

*Cocco* - _Hashiru Karada_


----------



## isanon (Mar 20, 2007)

*Haggard - *Mind Mutilation


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 20, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _Be My Last_


----------



## isanon (Mar 20, 2007)

*DragonForce *- Disciples of Babylon


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

*Saosin* - _Translating The Name_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2007)

Cowboys And Indians 
[*]
Four Letter Lie
The Best Of Atreyu Disc 2
3:33
Rock


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 20, 2007)

Sublime, "Don't Push"


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2007)

Demonology and Heartache
Atreyu
The Best of Atreyu Disc 1
3:42
Metalcore


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

*Saosin* - _Seven Years_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2007)

Drowning 
[*]
Endwell
The Best of Atreyu Disc 2
3:40
Rock


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 20, 2007)

*Ryohei *- _Just Want_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Collide_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2007)

Living Each Day Like You're Already Dead
Atreyu
The Best of Atreyu Disc 1
2:45
Metalcore


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 20, 2007)

Dream Theater - Metropolis, Pt. 1: The Miracle and the Sleeper


----------



## Ida (Mar 20, 2007)

Les Misrables - On my own


----------



## Lilith (Mar 20, 2007)

Disturbed - bound


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2007)

The Plot to Bomb the Panhandle
A Day to Remember
The Best of Atreyu Disc 2
4:05
Post-Hardcore


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Savior_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 20, 2007)

Disturbed - devour


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 20, 2007)

Ron van den Beuken Live @ Trance energy 2007
Totally spazzing out right now.
Who else likes trance here ?
pm me


----------



## isanon (Mar 20, 2007)

*Raintime* - Paradox Defeat


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 20, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _All Good Things Come To An End_


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Young jock: Its going down.*


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 20, 2007)

Snow Patrol - Run


----------



## Heero (Mar 20, 2007)

*Rise Against - *_Roadside_


----------



## Crowe (Mar 20, 2007)

*NaS - The Cross*
I carry the cross, if Virgin Mary had an abortion
I'd still be carried in the chariot by stampeding horses
Had to bring it back to New York
I'm happy that the streets is back in New York
For you rappers, I carry the cross


----------



## Michers (Mar 20, 2007)

*Muse*- _Starlight_


----------



## Ms_Mayhem (Mar 20, 2007)

*Take Me Away* - 4 Strings


----------



## 2D (Mar 20, 2007)

NP: The Fray - Over My Head (Cable Car) [00:19/03:58] [-|---------]


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2007)

*Moonspell* - _Alma Mater_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 20, 2007)

*Otep* - _Blood Pigs_
I'm sorry, I'm ugly; Dangerous can't describe it enough.
I'm failing, I'm angry; I use my fear to empower my hate
I'm fucked up, I'm different; Words remain my only escape.
Art saves, all me, evolving, and now you're walking away


----------



## 2D (Mar 20, 2007)

NP: The Fray - Look After You [03:12/04:28] [-------|---]


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 20, 2007)

*Juanes* - _Es Por Ti_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 20, 2007)

*Elliot BROOD* - _W.W.Y.H.M.B_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 20, 2007)

Transplants, "Not Today"


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 20, 2007)

_Memory_ - Sugarcult


----------



## Liengod (Mar 20, 2007)

*The Meligrove Band* - _Isle of Yew_


----------



## Suzie (Mar 20, 2007)

*Nightmare* - Tokyo Shounen


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

*Story Of The Year* - _Razorblades_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 20, 2007)

*Talking Heads* - _Once In A Lifetime_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

*Trust Company* - _Hover_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 20, 2007)

*Rie Fu* - _Life Is Like A Boat_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 20, 2007)

*A Perfect Circle* -_ Passive_


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Time Machine*- Night Light


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 20, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - _Something I Can Never Have_


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

Stone Temple Pilots - Plush


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 20, 2007)

deeper than words-Tsutchie


----------



## Saosin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _Sakura Drops_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 21, 2007)

*Otep* - _Jonestown Tea_
But then I'd hear his hooves coming down the floor
With a Bible in his hand, softly opening my door and he'd say
DAUGHTER! The day of your atonement is due!
Well there's 3 million sinners out there, and that includes you!


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 21, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _Zomboid_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Constantines* - _Goodbye Baby & Amen_


----------



## Altron (Mar 21, 2007)

Amon Amarth - Gods Of War Arise.


----------



## c_wong428 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Combination Of The Two* ~ Big Brother And The Holding Company


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Inner Stories - Beyond*


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 21, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Comalies


----------



## Lilith (Mar 21, 2007)

Savage  Garden - You Can Still Be Free


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 21, 2007)

MC Lars, "Hot Topic Isn't Punk Rock"


----------



## Sakura (Mar 21, 2007)

*Savage Garden* - _Truly Madly Deeply_


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 21, 2007)

*Leahy - *Seamus

I don't care if it is just a vamped-up, country music, violin quartet.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 21, 2007)

FLY[SMALL CIRCLE OF FRIENDS]-Tsutchie feat.AZUMA RIKI


----------



## Fuhrer Worm (Mar 21, 2007)

pixies - mr. grieves


----------



## Lilith (Mar 21, 2007)

The Police - Message In A Bottle


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 21, 2007)

Garbage - Stupid Girl


----------



## Lilith (Mar 21, 2007)

Pillar  -  frontline


----------



## Saosin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Foo Fighters* - _Everlong_


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 21, 2007)

Nobuo Uematsu - Ending Theme (FFAC)


----------



## Spike (Mar 21, 2007)

*Hieroglyphics* - _It's about time_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 21, 2007)

battlecry-Nujabes feat. Shing02


----------



## Lilith (Mar 21, 2007)

go go dolls - iris


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 21, 2007)

*O'Jays* - _I Love Music_


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Dominik Eulberg - Bionik   *


----------



## Lilith (Mar 21, 2007)

foo fighters - best of you


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 21, 2007)

*Kelly Marie* - _Feels Like I'm In Love_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 21, 2007)

No doubt  -  don't speak


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Mar 21, 2007)

Nirvana- Lithium

And now its time for some Steppenwolf.


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 21, 2007)

*Orange Range* - _Asterisk_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 21, 2007)

*Metric* - _Dead Disco_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 21, 2007)

Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 21, 2007)

*FLOW* - _Days_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2007)

*I Hate Myself* by *The Offenders*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 21, 2007)

Aces high-Iron Maiden


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 21, 2007)

Accept - Living For Tonite


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 21, 2007)

*Scoobie Doo* -  _Akaneiro Ga Moeru Toki_


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2007)

*Moloko* - _The Time Is Now_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Most Serene Republic* - jazz _ordinaire _


----------



## Heero (Mar 21, 2007)

*Rise Against - *_Bricks_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 21, 2007)

*Goldfinger - Downpressor Man*   <3<3<3


----------



## Layla Miller (Mar 21, 2007)

*Kings Of Leon* - _On Call_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 21, 2007)

Yui - its happy line


----------



## Suikka (Mar 21, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - _End of Summer_


----------



## isanon (Mar 21, 2007)

*Opeth* - The Leaper Affinity


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 21, 2007)

*Steve Conte* - _Living Inside The Shell_


----------



## isanon (Mar 21, 2007)

*Haggard* - Epuur si mouve


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2007)

*Moonspell* - _Alma Mater_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 21, 2007)

Disturbed -  down with the sickness


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 21, 2007)

Voodoo Glow Skulls, "The Drop In"


----------



## Suikka (Mar 21, 2007)

*Yuki Kajiura* - _A Song of Storm and Fire_


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 21, 2007)

Break You Off-*The Roots*


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 21, 2007)

Burzum - Gebrechlichkeit I


----------



## Suikka (Mar 21, 2007)

*globe* - _Wanna be a Dreammaker (Straight Run)_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 21, 2007)

*Scott Matthew* - _Lithium Flower_


----------



## 2D (Mar 21, 2007)

NP: Enter Shikari - Anything Can Happen In The Next Half Hour... [00:20/04:31] [-|---------]


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 21, 2007)

Dir en Grey - *The Fatal Believer*


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Days* ~ FLOW


----------



## 2D (Mar 21, 2007)

NP: Enter Shikari - Labyrinth [02:18/03:51] [------|----]


----------



## Saosin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Ill Nino* - _This Is War_


----------



## chrisp (Mar 21, 2007)

Gorillaz ~ Dare.


----------



## isanon (Mar 21, 2007)

*Hammerfall* - heros return (the song thats going to be played on my funeral)


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 21, 2007)

*Maaya Sakamoto* - _Sora_


----------



## isanon (Mar 21, 2007)

*naglfar* - into the black


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 21, 2007)

*Weezer* - _The Sweater Song_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 21, 2007)

*PJ Harvey* - _My Beautiful Leah_
She only had nightmares,
And her sadness never lifted
And slowly over the years
Her lovely face twisted


----------



## Suikka (Mar 21, 2007)

*KOTOKO* - _Re-Sublimity_


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Virus of Life*-Slipknot


----------



## Saosin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Lacuna Coil* - _Heaven's A Lie_


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 21, 2007)

^ I love that song

Amano Tsukiko - *Ningyou*


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 21, 2007)

Manowar - Secret Of Steel


----------



## Ms_Mayhem (Mar 21, 2007)

90s old school techno time!

Mc Sar & The Real McCoy - *Another Night*


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 21, 2007)

This Is How We Chill Pt 2- Rhymefest and J.U.I.C.E


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 21, 2007)

*L'Arc~en~Ciel* - _Lost Heaven_


----------



## Suzie (Mar 21, 2007)

*BoA* - Lady Galaxy


----------



## Saosin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - _Closer_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 21, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _Tokyo Nights_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 21, 2007)

*Sage Francis* - _Broken Wings_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 21, 2007)

*moi dix mois* - _deux ex machina_


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 21, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> *Days* ~ FLOW



lol
you been jamming,hummin,noddin and now chilin to that since i can remember  


*Mr.Jones - Mike Jones*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 21, 2007)

Shameful
Atreyu
The Best of Atreyu Disc 1
3:29
Metalcore


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 21, 2007)

*Noriaki Sugiyama -* _Suigintou no Yoru  _


----------



## Liengod (Mar 21, 2007)

*Sage Francis* - _Makeshift Patriot_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thursday* - _Signals Over The Air_


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 21, 2007)

*Linkin Park* - MY>DSMBR


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 21, 2007)

Passion - Loast and found


----------



## Altron (Mar 21, 2007)

Amon Amarth

Albums
-The Crusher
-With Odin On Our Side

Melodic Death Metal


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 21, 2007)

*Rammstein & t.A.T.u* - Ist das gut


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 21, 2007)

Whipstickagostop
Mindless Self Indulgence
Frankenstein Girls Will Seem Strangely Sexy
2:36
Electropunk


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 21, 2007)

*Marilyn Manson* - (s)AINT


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Roots* -Complexity


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 21, 2007)

*Marilyn Manson* - This is the New Shit


----------



## Layla Miller (Mar 21, 2007)

*Regina Spektor* - _Hotel Song_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Theory of a Deadman* - _Santa Monica_


----------



## Crowe (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Smiths - Please, Please, Please, Let Me Get What I Want*

Good times for a change
See, the luck Ive had
Can make a good man
Turn bad

So please please please
Let me, let me, let me
Let me get what I want
This time

Havent had a dream in a long time
See, the life Ive had
Can make a good man bad

So for once in my life
Let me get what I want
Lord knows, it would be the first time
Lord knows, it would be the first time


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 21, 2007)

*Fall out Boy - This ain't the scene, It's an arms race*

_This ain?t a scene, it?s a god damn arms race
This ain?t a scene, it?s a god damn arms race
This ain?t a scene, it?s a god damn arms race
I?m not a shoulder to cry on, but I digress

I?m a leading man
And the lies I weave are oh so intricate, oh so intricate
I?m a leading man
And the lies I weave are oh so intricate, oh so intricate_


----------



## Heero (Mar 22, 2007)

*Rise against - *_Chamber in the Cartridge_


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 22, 2007)

Tiesto - In the Dark


----------



## Layla Miller (Mar 22, 2007)

*The Kinks* - _Lola_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 22, 2007)

*Malice Mizer* - _Transylvania_


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 22, 2007)

*Halcali* ~ Tip Taps Tip


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 22, 2007)

Venison-Deftones


----------



## Suikka (Mar 22, 2007)

*Move* - _1969_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Death  note opening 2 
 from the band " we can't sing  we are  vikings o-o" LOL
the opening is bad the ending  is much better xd


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 22, 2007)

Lilith said:


> Death  note opening 2
> from the band " we can't sing  we are  vikings o-o" LOL
> the opening is bad the ending  is much better xd



its the other way arround 


Joop - The Future (Markus Schulz remix) <3333


----------



## Mojo (Mar 22, 2007)

Am I Wrong - *Love Spit Love*


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2007)

*2pac* - _Changes_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> its the other way arround



okay 

 Zetsubou Billy (death note ending 2)  -    Maximum the Hormone ( we can't sing we are vikings) XD


----------



## c_wong428 (Mar 22, 2007)

amoral said:


> *The Kinks* - _Lola_



 


*Come On Now* ~ Kinks


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Animal I have become - Three Days Grace


----------



## Sakura (Mar 22, 2007)

*The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus* - _Your Guardian Angel_


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 22, 2007)

Markus Schulz pres. Elevation - Clear Blue (Markus Schulz TE Mix)


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Three Days Grace - Just Like You


----------



## Sakura (Mar 22, 2007)

Love that song <3

*Iron & Wine* - _Gray Stables_
It reminds me of mori <3


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

iron & Wine is love  (*´∀｀*)

Naked As We Came - Iron and Wine


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Dave 202 - Generate The Wave* Yesh I love trance !


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Gregory and the Hawk - boats and birds (*? ∇`)


----------



## Sakura (Mar 22, 2007)

Yay for Iron & Wine! 

*The Ataris* - _Not Capable of Love_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

YAY ＼（＾∀＾）

Iron Maiden  - no more lies


----------



## Sakura (Mar 22, 2007)

*Lady Sovereign* - _Love Me or Hate Me_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

foo fighters - best of you  （*∀*）


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 22, 2007)

You Eclipsed by Me
Atreyu
The Best of Atreyu Disc 1
3:38
Metalcore


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 22, 2007)

Times like these-Foo Fighters


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Yoko  kanno/maaya sakamoto -   fate


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

*Michelle Branch* - All you Wanted


----------



## Spike (Mar 22, 2007)

*Shawn Colvin* - _You and the Mona Lisa_


----------



## chrisp (Mar 22, 2007)

Gorillaz ~ Feel Good Inc.


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*De Lyckliga Kompisarna* - sagoland


----------



## c_wong428 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Lemon Lees* ~ Electric Eel Shock


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*hammerfall* - trailblazers (extended)


----------



## c_wong428 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Jet Rock'n'Roll* ~ Guitar Wolf


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 22, 2007)

Social Distortion - Down On The World Again


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Iron Maiden  - dance of death (*?∀｀*)


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*Haggard* - the day as heaven wept


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Iron Maiden - lord of the flies (*?∀｀*)


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 22, 2007)

*Astrud Gilberto* - _The Girl from Ipanema_


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*Opeth *- blackwater park


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 22, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _Maneater_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2007)

*UVERworld* - _D-tecnoLife_


----------



## Liengod (Mar 22, 2007)

*Sage Francis* - _Specialist_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

three days grace - let you down


----------



## Suikka (Mar 22, 2007)

*DJ SHARPNEL* - _Tori no Uta ~The Speedfreak's Noise Rave Mix~_


----------



## Jessica (Mar 22, 2007)

Metric - Raw Sugar


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 22, 2007)

*Goldfinger - Free Kevin Jonas*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Iron maiden - out of the  silent planet


----------



## Suikka (Mar 22, 2007)

*Ono Daisuke* - _Hare Hare Yukai ~Ver. Koizumi Itsuki_


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*Hel* - valkyriors dom


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

korn -   did my time


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 22, 2007)

Like a Stone-Audioslave


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 22, 2007)

Helloween - Eagle Fly Free


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 22, 2007)

*Royksopp* - _Remind Me_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Rasputina -   bad moon rising


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*Naglfar* - wargod


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Subway to sally - kleid aus rosen > german


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 22, 2007)

*Ryohei* - _World_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Bryan Adams - summer of 69


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 22, 2007)

We Dance Alone
Beck
The Information
3:56
Experimental Rock


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*Haggard* - Prophecy Fullfilled


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 22, 2007)

The Only One
Evanescence
The Open Door
4:42
Alternative Rock


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*Dökött *- Fingret i ett järnrör


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 22, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - *I Do Not Want This*


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 22, 2007)

*Hoobastank* ~ The Reason


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*Raintime - *The Experiment


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Chihiro  Onitsuka - tiger in my love


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 22, 2007)

When the Levee Breaks
Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin IV
7:08
Hard Rock


----------



## Liengod (Mar 22, 2007)

*Sage Francis* - _Can I Kick It?_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Higurashi opening


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*Opeth* - The Night And The Silent Water


----------



## Suikka (Mar 22, 2007)

*MELL* - _Green_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

Hikaru utada - sanctuary / passion whatever xd


----------



## Suikka (Mar 22, 2007)

*Kotani Kinya* - _BLAZE_


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*Haggard* - Charity Absurd


----------



## Lilith (Mar 22, 2007)

end of evangelion - komm s??er tod  (@*v*@)


----------



## Suikka (Mar 22, 2007)

*Sugita Tomokazu* - _Hare Hare Yukai ~Ver. Kyon_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 22, 2007)

*Badly Drawn Boy* - _Everybody's Stalking_
I'm not broke so please don't mend me
You're like a neon sign, just burn so bright
Penetrates like an infection
Gives me feelings I can't mention


----------



## Heero (Mar 22, 2007)

*Rise Against - *_Survive _


----------



## Saosin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Rise Against* - _Swing Life Away_


----------



## Love (Mar 22, 2007)

*Rise Against*- _Behind Closed Doors_


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

*naglfar* - plutonium reveries


----------



## Love (Mar 22, 2007)

*Hellogoodbye *- _Oh It's Love_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 22, 2007)

*KOTOKO* - _Kohaku_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 22, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _Wait For You_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 22, 2007)

*300 Movie Soundtrack* - _Remember Us_
[I am that big of a fan that I have the soundtrack ]


----------



## Mojo (Mar 22, 2007)

*Erasure* - Chorus


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 22, 2007)

Scars - Papa Roach


----------



## Zekrish (Mar 22, 2007)

*SLipknot*

Slipknot-blackheart:
All the pieces of the puzzle seem to fall into place
but the only thought that i could think was pissin in that FUCKING FACE
the taste that you left in my mouth was rotten
and you think that all the shit you did to me could be FORGOTTEN

well fuck no
you both got me last time
next time i see your punk ass its mine
from behind dawg i'm gonna crack that skull
then i'm gonna laugh when you fall cause you fucked me raw

comin home late at night when your sneakin in the door
with a bottle half empty and your tank is on full 
you hurt me
and i will never forget
how you HURT ME
and all the pain you caused
left my mind blank and my soul was lost
and now the thoughts are in my head and drifting side to side
you know i'm gonna get cause there is nowhere to hide
headlines will read on the night she died

trust me
i will get your ass back
if it kills me
for the rest of your life you will feel me
i'm gonna make you remember that you
hurt me
you fuckin hurt me

hurt me; hurt me; hurt me; hurt me
my head was fucked up; hurt me
when i was locked up: hurt me
made a phone call; hurt me
bitch put a block up; hurt me
on the phone letters to your home
but you never wrote me back
what the fucks up with that
one of these days i'm gonna get you bitch
find your body
in an valley
in the alley
in a ditch
with a 45 chrome to the back of your dome
havin everybody wonderin what the fuck is goin on
where the fuck did you go
never be back again
but i still keep thinkin about you now and then

trust me
i will get your ass back
if it kills me
for the rest of your life you will feel me
gonna make you remember that you
hurt me
you fuckin hurt me

i remember when i first said i love you
got confused from the first time i fucked you
you got nervous when i opened up your legs relax
cause i was raised on x-rated moves and porno mags

all day walk around with a full buzz
never fully understood what our love was
l-25 straight brought the light
same time had to dip outa town for a few nights

came back and my road dawgs waitin
tellin me some shit leavin me contemplaitin

murder

fuckin my best friend

unheard of

and i'm gonna get you in the end yeah
one of these days it will be my time
and i'm gonna slit your throat make it look suicide
fuck you, i should've known better than to trust you
fuck you


----------



## Saosin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Story of the Year* - _Anthem of our Dying Day_


----------



## Michers (Mar 22, 2007)

*Aoi Shoudo*- _Passion(Hydrogenesis Mix)_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Next* - _Too Close_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 22, 2007)

*Yellowcard - Words, Hands, Hearts *


----------



## Saosin (Mar 22, 2007)

*dredg* - _The Tanbark Is Hot Lava_
The old returns
While the new can bore
'Cuz you're the one who fell
Into a self created hell


[3,000 post! <3]


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 22, 2007)

*M-flo loves Emi Hinouchi ft. Ryohei* - _Summer Time Love_


----------



## Michers (Mar 22, 2007)

*Fiona Apple- *_Criminal_


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 22, 2007)

MC Lars, "Space Game"


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 22, 2007)

Psycho
Velvet Acid Christ
Fun With Knives
6:38
Electro-Industrial


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 22, 2007)

*Mana* - _Labios Compartidos_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 22, 2007)

Rise of the Pentagram
Cradle of Filth
Thornography
7:02
Metal


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 22, 2007)

*300 The Movie Soundtrack* - _Tonight We Dine In Hell_


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 22, 2007)

Violent -Sean Price


----------



## IOWW the Iasc (Mar 22, 2007)

*Dreams*- The Cranberries


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 22, 2007)

*VNV Nation *- _Holding On_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 22, 2007)

The Great
DMX
Ryde or Die, Vol. 2
4:07
Hip Hop


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 22, 2007)

*Crazy Town* - Butterfly


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 23, 2007)

*Koda Kumi* - _Selfish_


----------



## Jessica (Mar 23, 2007)

Emm Gryner - A Little War


----------



## Heero (Mar 23, 2007)

*Rise Against - *_Broken English
_ we're spinning out of control
we're trying to find somewhere to land
and I don't want you to know
the things that keep me down

cause we get right back up again, 
the things you're telling me aren't making any sense, 
right back up again, 
I'm sick of wishing for someone else to come


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 23, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Happiness in Slavery


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 23, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - _10 Miles High_
I made it ten miles high
Can't tell my truth from my lies
I swore to god I would never turn into you
I'm getting closer all the time


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 23, 2007)

*SHAKALABBITS - Ladybug*


----------



## Suikka (Mar 23, 2007)

*Kawada Mami* - _eclipse_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Ludacris* - _Stand up_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello Project  -  suki sugite  baka  mitai


----------



## Mojo (Mar 23, 2007)

You Suck - *Murmurs*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

if god was one of us - Joan Osborne


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 23, 2007)

*American Head Charge* - _Americunt Evolving Into Useless Psychic Garbage_
Bloody knuckles, empty cavity
Swift disposal, empty cavity
Choke it up, choke it back
Choke it down, choke it away


----------



## Suikka (Mar 23, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _Lila ga Chittemo_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails-Just like you imagined


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Jamie Foxx* - _Simple Things_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 23, 2007)

*Skin & Pale 3* - _You Can't Find Peace_
I use this time to pace through our days
Before our life begins
Then you'll see that Im your god
Corrupt your soul and let the blood flow


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 23, 2007)

*Frank Sinatra - Thats Life*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

under17 -  popotan


----------



## vanh (Mar 23, 2007)

*Arctic Monkeys ~ Mardy Bum*


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 23, 2007)

Markus Schulz Live @ trance energy 2007


----------



## olaf (Mar 23, 2007)

*Placebo* - _Song To Say Goodbye_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

system of a down  - needles


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 23, 2007)

Pull Tiger Tail - Let's Lightning


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 23, 2007)

Symphony X - Through the Looking Glass


----------



## Suikka (Mar 23, 2007)

*Lazytown* - _You are a Pirate_

 !


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

the  song is awesome   XD LLOOOOOOOOOL 

 Opus- Live Is Life


----------



## Jessica (Mar 23, 2007)

Gwen Stefani -  Luxurious


----------



## isanon (Mar 23, 2007)

*Dökött -* jag har fingret i ett järnrör


----------



## Suikka (Mar 23, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _ABINTRA_


----------



## Auraya (Mar 23, 2007)

Monsters-Funeral for a Friend


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2007)

Yellow Brick Road
Eminem
Encore Disc 1
5:46
Hip Hop


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 23, 2007)

Muse - Eternally Missed

'favourite b-side'


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

*Cafe Tacuba *- _Eres_


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 23, 2007)

Social Distortion - Nickles and Dimes


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 23, 2007)

*War*- Marco Polo feat Kardinal Official


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Nightmare* - _Alumina_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

System of a down -   question


----------



## Suikka (Mar 23, 2007)

*FLOW* - _COLORS_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

Maaya Sakamoto - blind summer fish


----------



## Enter Shikari (Mar 23, 2007)

Senses fail - The irony of dying on your birthday


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

Flow - GO!!!


----------



## Saosin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Pearl Jam* - _Save You_
i'm gonna save you *fucker*


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Karl Wolf* - _Desensitize_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

Pillar  - frontline


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2007)

Juggalo Homies
Anybody Killa; Insane Clown Posse; Twiztid
The Wraith:  Shangri-La [DTS]
3:57
Horrorcore


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*KMFDM* - _Ultra_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2007)

Me Against the World
2Pac; Dramacydal
Greatest Hits Disc 1
4:41
Rap


----------



## Suikka (Mar 23, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - _SEASON_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

Korn - did my time


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2007)

Someone That You're With
Nickelback
All the Right Reasons
4:01
Post-Grunge


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

avenged sevenfold - beast and the harlot


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

*U2* - _Beautiful Day_


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

Hirano Aya - Bouken Desho Desho?


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 23, 2007)

Jimmy Eat World - Pain


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Diddy feat. Nicole* - _Come to me_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

Aya  Hirano - lost my music


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Ice Cube* - _You Can Do It_


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

cute is what we aim for - the curse of curves


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 23, 2007)

Clever Sleaziod - *Dir en Grey*

ONE DAY I WILL FUCK YOUR PARENTS!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

*U2* - _Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

Iron Maiden - 666 the number of the beast


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

megadeth - hangar 18


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

Under17 - popotan


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Stunt* - _Rain Drops_


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 23, 2007)

*Aphex Twins* - _Window Licker_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

10 years - autumm effect


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

anthrax - madhouse


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2007)

Carry On Tradition
Nas
Hip Hop is Dead
3:49
Hip Hop


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*YUKI* - _Home Sweet Home_


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

reel big fish - take on me


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 23, 2007)

*Breaking Benjamin* - _Phase_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

*Sugar Ray* - _Someday_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*CHABA* - _Parade_


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

the city drive - defeated


----------



## Liengod (Mar 23, 2007)

*Sage Francis* - _Can I Kick It?_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

*U2* - _Mysterious Ways_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Himuro Kyosuke* - _CALLING_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 23, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - _KAMEREON_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - _Closer_


----------



## Suzie (Mar 23, 2007)

*Christina Aguilera* - Candyman


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Real McCoy* - _Rhythm Is A Dancer_


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

reel big fish - dont start a band


----------



## Suikka (Mar 23, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - _Tick Tock_


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

oranges & lemons - soramimi cake


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

*Blur* - _Boys And Girls_


----------



## Mojo (Mar 23, 2007)

Well Enough Alone - *Chevelle*


----------



## Suikka (Mar 23, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - _Lucy wa Service Mental Floor_

*is having a Kenichi Ito marathon*


----------



## Saosin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Thousand Foot Krutch* - _Step To Me_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Andre 3000* - _Roses_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

*Sugar Ray* - _Falls Apart_


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 23, 2007)

Jiraiya'sGirl83 said:


> *Nine Inch Nails* - _Closer_


 
That's the song I'm listening to =/


----------



## Lilith (Mar 23, 2007)

iron maiden -  rainmaker


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> That's the song I'm listening to =/



Good taste. 

*Duncan Sheik* - _On A High_


----------



## Mojo (Mar 23, 2007)

Ides Of March - *Silverstein*


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 23, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _Bottom of Death Valley_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Stan Bush* - _The Touch_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Saosin* - _Voices_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Jay-Z* - _99 Problems_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

*Nirvana* - _Smells Like Teen Spirit_

My father is whistling to it. Creepy.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 23, 2007)

*The Bleeding Alarm *- Sorrows the Seas of My Heart


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 23, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _Undecided_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Saosin* - _Finding Home_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 23, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - _Retro ~retro spective~_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

*New Order* - _Regret _


----------



## Saosin (Mar 23, 2007)

*Saosin* - _You're Not Alone_


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 23, 2007)

*Aaliyah* - _Are You That Somebody_


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 23, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 23, 2007)

*Goo Goo Dolls* - What Do You Need?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 23, 2007)

*TapRoot* - _I_


----------



## 2D (Mar 23, 2007)

NP: Enter Shikari - Return To Energiser [02:29/04:34] [-----|-----]


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 23, 2007)

The Prodigy - Out of Space


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 23, 2007)

*Beyonc?* featuring *Shakira* - Beautiful Liar

That song is stuck in my head, gawd. @__@


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 23, 2007)

*TEKKEN 5* - Those Who Go to Heaven


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 23, 2007)

*Simple Plan* - _Untitled_


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 23, 2007)

*Amano Tsukiko* - _Bodaiju_


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 23, 2007)

*Tekken 5* - Ground Zero Funk


----------



## Heero (Mar 23, 2007)

*Rise against - *_Like the angel_


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 23, 2007)

*Slipknot* - Left Behind


----------



## olaf (Mar 23, 2007)

*Tori Amos*- _Crucify_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2007)

One By One 
[*]
Simple Plan
No Pads, No Helmets...Just Balls [Bonus Tracks]
6:29
Pop-Punk


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Taxi Driver*- Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 23, 2007)

*Audioslave* - Doesn't Remind Me


----------



## olaf (Mar 23, 2007)

*Moloko* - _ The Time Is Now_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2007)

I Like It, I Love It
Tim McGraw
Greatest Hits
3:26
Country


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 23, 2007)

*Hot Hot Heat* - _Elevator_


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 23, 2007)

Massive Attack - Angel


----------



## olaf (Mar 23, 2007)

*RATATAT* -_ Wildcat_


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 23, 2007)

*Tekken 5* - Sparking


----------



## olaf (Mar 23, 2007)

*The Knife* - _We Share Our Mother's Health_ *(RATATAT remix)*


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Mar 23, 2007)

*Linkin Park* - Numb


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 24, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _In God's Hands_


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 24, 2007)

Three Days Grace- Never Too Late


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2007)

*TIGA* - _You Gonna Want Me_


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 24, 2007)

Helloween - A Little Time


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 24, 2007)

65daysofstatic - Music is Music as Devices are Kisses is Everything


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 24, 2007)

*The Birthday Massacre* - _Happy Birthday_
I think my friend said, "Stick it in the back of her head."
I think my friend said, "Two of them are sisters."
"I'm a murder tramp, birthday boy", I think I said
"I'm gonna bash them in, bash them in", I think he said


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 24, 2007)

Grace(Live)-Jeff Buckley


----------



## Suikka (Mar 24, 2007)

*Ono Daisuke* - _Maggaare Spectacle_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2007)

*Toshiro Masuda* - _Naruto's Daily Life_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 24, 2007)

Lover, You Should've Have Come Over-Jeff Buckley


----------



## Suikka (Mar 24, 2007)

*Eiko Shimamiya* - _ULYSSES_


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 24, 2007)

Five Seconds.Peeping Tom


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Mar 24, 2007)

*Jaylib - The Official*


----------



## vanh (Mar 24, 2007)

*Bloc Party ~ Song for clay (disappear here)*


----------



## Suikka (Mar 24, 2007)

*Iceman* - _GATE I - gate odyssey_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2007)

*Hound Dog* - _Rocks_


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2007)

*CHEMISTRY* - _Wings of Words_


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 24, 2007)

Current Value - Dark Rain


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

system of a down -   mr.Jack


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 24, 2007)

Stellar
Incubus
Make Yourself
Alternative Rock
3:19


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 24, 2007)

Westside Connection u_u


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 24, 2007)

This is the New Shit
Marilyn Manson
Lest We Forget:  The Best of Marilyn Manson
4:20
Alternative Metal


----------



## Suikka (Mar 24, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _Halleluyah_

(All of you should hear this! )


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 24, 2007)

Snow Patrol - How to be Dead

I haven't listened to this album fully, in a looooong time.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 24, 2007)

*Thousand Foot Krutch* - _Step To Me_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 24, 2007)

The Time is Now
John Cena
You Can't See Me
3:00
Rap


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

bon jovi - its my life


----------



## Saosin (Mar 24, 2007)

*Thursday* - _Jet Black New Year_


----------



## Jessica (Mar 24, 2007)

The Rolling Stones - Satisfaction


I'm going retro. 8)


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

iron maiden -  face in the sand


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 24, 2007)

Massive Attack - Mezzanine


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

Guns n' roses - civil war


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 24, 2007)

*Beck* - _Loser_


----------



## Suzie (Mar 24, 2007)

*Gackt* - Redemption


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 24, 2007)

*Tomorrow's Way*- YUI


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

YUi - its happy line


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 24, 2007)

*Part of your World-* Skye Sweetnam version

*Cooler than Lili*


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 24, 2007)

*Fats Domino* - _Walking to New Orleans_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 24, 2007)

*KOTOKO* - _Oboetete Ii Yo_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

Nana kitade - alice 

* cooler than milky * xd


----------



## Saosin (Mar 24, 2007)

*Skillet* - _Imperfection_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

Yoko - kanno - inonnence


----------



## Mojo (Mar 24, 2007)

Sea Of Love - *The Honeydrippers*


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

system of a down  - psycho


----------



## Saosin (Mar 24, 2007)

*Snow Patrol* - _Somewhere A Clock Is Ticking_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 24, 2007)

*NewS* - _Sayaendo_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

Iron maiden - children of the damned


----------



## Mojo (Mar 24, 2007)

Can't Be Saved - *Senses Fail*


----------



## Saosin (Mar 24, 2007)

*Stone Sour* - _Zzyzx Rd._


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

Iron maiden - lord of the flies


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 24, 2007)

*Origa* - _Inner Universe_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

Judas Priest - sinner


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 24, 2007)

*Orange Range* - _Un Rock Star_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

Metallica - Until it sleeps


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 24, 2007)

!!!(chk chk chk) - Heart of Hearts


What everybody should be cramming thier mp3 players with.


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

NaruTaru  opening


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 24, 2007)

The Fall Of Troy - The Adventures of Allan Gordon


----------



## Suikka (Mar 24, 2007)

*globe* - _winter comes around again (TK mix)_


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

Silent Hill soundtrack 3 -  you're not here


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 24, 2007)

*Diru* - Filth


----------



## Lilith (Mar 24, 2007)

Silent hill  Soundtrack 4 - room of angel


----------



## Saosin (Mar 24, 2007)

*Alexisonfire* - _This Could Be Anywhere In The World_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 24, 2007)

*YUI* - _Rolling Star_


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 24, 2007)

*Bodhisattva Cathedral *- _Hellsing OST_


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Lyin' Eyes - The Eagles


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 24, 2007)

*The Beatles* - _Cry Baby Cry_


----------



## Suikka (Mar 24, 2007)

*FictionJunction YUUKA* - _Aikoi_


----------



## Mojo (Mar 24, 2007)

Breathe You In - *Thousand Foot Krutch*


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 24, 2007)

Akercocke - Becoming The Adversary


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2007)

*112* - _Peaches & Cream_


----------



## Heero (Mar 24, 2007)

*Rise Against - *_My life inside you_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 24, 2007)

*Sugarcult* - _She's the Blade_


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Mar 24, 2007)

3 doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 25, 2007)

The Dope Show
Marilyn Manson
Lest We Forget:  The Best of Marilyn Manson
3:40
Alternative Metal


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 25, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _Flavor of Life_


----------



## Michers (Mar 25, 2007)

*Muse*- _Supermassive Blackhole_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 25, 2007)

How Long
Hinder
Extreme Behavior
3:24
Post-Grunge


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

Sarah Slean - Lucky Me

She has such a hot voice. I wish I sounded like her.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 25, 2007)

*Papa Roach* - _Sometimes_


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 25, 2007)

*Amano Tsukiko* - _HONEY?_



Suikka said:


> *FictionJunction YUUKA* - _Aikoi_


 
Suikka, one day you will give me all your music


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 25, 2007)

More Than A Feeling
Boston
Boston
4:45
Rock


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 25, 2007)

Godsmack - I Fucking Hate You


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 25, 2007)

Red Hot Chili Peppers- Zephry Song


----------



## Saosin (Mar 25, 2007)

*TRUSTcompany* - _Stronger_


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 25, 2007)

Goldfrapp - Tiptoe



Michers said:


> *Muse*- _Supermassive Blackhole_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 25, 2007)

Cleanin' Out My Closet
Eminem
Curtain Call:  The Hits
4:51
Hip Hop


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 25, 2007)

Pig Destroyer - Starbelly


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 25, 2007)

*Amano Tsukiko* - _Koe_


----------



## Saosin (Mar 25, 2007)

*Minus the Bear*  - _Pachuca Sunrise_


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Down By The River*-Roy Buchanan


----------

